# Was geht bei Warhammer



## Gr3xter (2. Juli 2009)

Hey ich wollte ma fragen wie Warhammer so läuft

ICh war bei der BETA dabei und habe auch im ersten Monat gespielt, doch mir verging iwie die Lust an dem Spiel.
Jetzt sind ja sicher ein haufen Leute auf Level 40 und da mir mit wow ein bisschen lw wird wollte ich mal fragen, wie das Spiel so ist - auf Level 40 ?


----------



## (Hard) Cor(e) (2. Juli 2009)

moin, meiner meinung nach wirds stetig besser!
im rvr ist nahezu pausenlos was los, die scenarien gehen gut auf, und der lang ersehnte balancepatch steht vor der tür!

fazit: ich bin zufrieden und würde es weiter empfehlen!

zur info, ich spiele auf drakenwald.

mfg


----------



## Perkone (2. Juli 2009)

Servas.

Ich kann zwar nur vom T1 bis T2 berichten, aber ich habs damals auch 1 monat gespielt gleich nachdems rauskam. Da war mir nachm Monat genug. Heut zock ichs wieder und mein Bro hat auch angefangen. Mir machts mittlerweile volle Spaß und ihm auch.
Wir spielen beide Chaos auf Carroburg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Szenarienmäßig geht im T1 zwar nich alle 2 minuten was auf, aber es geht :=)


----------



## Kenny7 (2. Juli 2009)

Also ich kann nur zustimmen das spiel ist viel buggfreier als früher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

es lohnt sich wieder anzufangen hab vor kurzen auch wieder mein acc reaktiviert macht echt viel spaß


----------



## Thurgom (2. Juli 2009)

Ich finde es loht sich im Moment NULL wieder anzufangen, wenn du ein PvP-Fan bist.

Das Lotd System macht richtiges PvP/RvR fast unmöglich, da immer ein riesen Zerg durch die Zonen rollt (die Fraktion die nach Lotd möchte). Was nicht heissen soll dass Lotd Spass macht... aber wie jeder PvE-Contend wird es schnell langweilig. Ich war einmal in allen Inis und habe jetzt schon keine Lust mehr drauf.

Keine Ahnung wie hier jemand behaupten kann, dass im RvR fast immer was los ist. Ausser ihr bezeichnet leere Keeps raiden und Zonenlocks ohne Gegenwehr leechen als spannendes RvR.


----------



## HolySalva (2. Juli 2009)

Keine Frage, das Spiel wird stetig besser. Dank Länder der Toten ist es nun auch für die Unterlegenen Fraktionen auf den Servern möglich im RvR was reissen zu können. Keine Ahnung auf was für einem Server mein Vorredner scheinbar kein oRvR genießen kann, auf Carroburg ist immer gut was los.
Naja pvE interessiert ja eh wenig bei WAR. Insgesamt ewntwickelt sich das Spiel aber wirklich prächtig und ich hoffe das der Balancingpatch die meisten Dinge die im RvR jetzt noch nerven ausmerzen wird.
Ich empfehle auf jedenfall den Acc zu reaktivieren


----------



## Gr3xter (2. Juli 2009)

Iwie konnte ich mich nie in meine Klasse so reinfühlen, wie bei WoW und es lief iwie langsamer ( ich war dieser Schurke, aargh wie heißt der nochma xD )

Naja und iwie hätt ich ma Bock auf Maschinist.

Also damals am Anfang war Jünger d Kain total OP, ist das immer noch so?


----------



## Seishiro (2. Juli 2009)

Nein, die wurden generft. Momentan domninieren leider die Caster (Feuermagier und Zauberin), aber das wird hoffentlich bald gefixt. 
Mir macht WAR zur Zeit viel Spaß, schade nur, dass im t1 und im t2 zumindest auf Averland nur alle 15Minuten ein Szenario aufgeht und auch nurnoch wenig Feinde im RvR unterwegs sind. Aber ab t3 wirds besser und im t4 ist man dauerhaft beschäftigt.

Der "Schurke" heißt übrigens Hexenjäger oder Hexenkriegerin, je nachdem. 
Maschi geht gut ab


----------



## 666Anubis666 (2. Juli 2009)

Also bei mir lagts fast nimmer, und ganz erlich kein MMORPG hat mir bisher soviel spaß gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Im endgame ist es einfach nur geil hoch 10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zarot (2. Juli 2009)

> schade nur, dass im t1 und im t2 zumindest auf Averland nur alle 15Minuten ein Szenario aufgeht


Ich spiel auch auf Averland und freu mich eigentlich wen jede Stunde eines aufgeht ^^


----------



## Kontinuum (2. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte mal wieder nach ca. 3 wochen wieder antesten keine lust mehr und mir ist was wichtiges aufgefallen; Während des levelns habe ich mir immer t4 rvr als ziel gesteckt und halt gedacht, dass da noch viel neues dazu kommt und das viel besser ist als t3 usw., aber t4 ist echt ernüchternd, ich fands bisher schon fast langweiliger als das t3...
Von der Idee ein echt geniales Spiel, aber es funktioniert noch nicht wie es sollte (kreisraiden etc.)


----------



## Miracolax (2. Juli 2009)

HolySalva schrieb:


> Ich empfehle auf jedenfall den Acc zu reaktivieren



Ich muss nur noch 1 Monat "absitzen", dann sind die 6 Monate rum und mein schon lange inaktiver Acc kann gelöscht werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *freu*


----------



## Seishiro (2. Juli 2009)

Zarot schrieb:


> Ich spiel auch auf Averland und freu mich eigentlich wen jede Stunde eines aufgeht ^^



ja ich auch, aber pssst sonst kommt doch niemand auf Averland^^


----------



## Ceilyn (2. Juli 2009)

Zarot schrieb:


> Ich spiel auch auf Averland und freu mich eigentlich wen jede Stunde eines aufgeht ^^



T1?! mhmh.. nee.. da geht gar nicht auf in den SZ in T1 xD 
bin heute seit 18 uhr online und angemeldet fuer SZ im T1 und hatte bisher nichts gehabt. gestern das gleiche.

erengrad ist da wohl auch im low lvl bereich ein wenig aktiver 

ansonsten, spiel bockt im moment auf jeden fall total ^^  hab auch letzte woche wieder reingeguckt, weil ich einfach die nase voll hatte von wow und mal wieder bissi pvp machen wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thurgom (2. Juli 2009)

Omg, welche Drogen nehmt ihr denn oder spielt ihr alle noch T1 ?? Da fand ich das PvP auch noch richtig toll...

Aber mal ernsthaft, in Bezug auf T4:

@HolySalva: Bei uns ist auch immer was los im RvR. Aber immer was los heisst nicht, dass es Spass macht. Ich denke mal auf eurem Server wird auch die Seite die KEINEN Zugang zu lotd hat die Zonen GANZ KLAR dominieren, da sie möglichst schnell 2 Zonen locken wollen. Und wie dann gutes RvR zustande kommen soll, musst du mir erklären. Das geht eigentlich nur, wenn eine Seite wirklich zu krass in Unterzahl spielt, dass die Verhältnisse auch dann noch ausgeglichen sind, wenn 80% der "Übermacht" gar nicht anwesend ist im oRvR...

Was das "Naja pvE interessiert ja eh wenig bei WAR" angeht: Du hast die Permanent-Talis anscheinend noch nicht gesehen aus lotd oder ?? z.B.: 20% Chance 15 Sekunden lang die gegnerische Verteidigung des Ziels komplett auszuschalten und 15 Sekunden lang 5% mehr Schaden zu machen. Und das ohne Cooldown (laut Tool-tip)....

Meiner Meinung nach ist der ganze Loot aus lotd sowas von überzogen, dass man wirklich nicht behaupten kann, dass PvE keinen interessiert.


----------



## Ceilyn (2. Juli 2009)

Thurgom schrieb:


> Omg, welche Drogen nehmt ihr denn oder spielt ihr alle noch T1 ?? Da fand ich das PvP auch noch richtig toll...



naja, wenn man neu anfaengt muss man sich erst durch T1 pruegeln ;P


----------



## Seishiro (2. Juli 2009)

Thurgrom, das ganze mit LotD legt sich wieder, wart einfach ab:>


----------



## Thurgom (2. Juli 2009)

Ja das stimmt wohl, aber ich bin eigentlich seid Release immer am warten, bis sich irgendwas legt.

- schlechte Server (Fraktions-Balancing/ Transfer)
- Serverlags
- Endcontend (König, Stadt-PQ's/Szenarien)
- verbuggte Instanzen/Encounter/Quests....
- Klassenbalancing
- Fähigkeiten/Taktiken die seid Monaten bugged sind

Irgendwann ist die Geduld einfach weg. Und dieses total schlecht konzipierte Lotd gibt vielen Leuten die ich kenne grad den Rest.
Wer sich immernoch damit zufrieden gibt leere Keeps zu raiden, kann ich halt nicht verstehen und wenn jemand nach "meiner" Meinung frägt, dann teile ich sie ihm mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seishiro (2. Juli 2009)

ja mir gehts ähnlich, und die von dir angesprochenen Punkte stimmen ja auch... aber trotzdem, ich hab momentan meinen Spaß
PQs, Schlachtfelder, als kleines Grüppchen abseits vom Raid durch die Gegend ziehen, Instanzen, Welt erkunden, twinken, Wälzer erweitern usw... immer mal wieder einen Monat spielen halt =P


----------



## Gr3xter (2. Juli 2009)

Wenn der Acc nach 6 Monaten gelöscht wird, kann man dann mit seinem Key einen neuen machen und den Gratismonat bekommen?


----------



## xerkxes (2. Juli 2009)

WAR liebt man oder man hasst es. 

Warhammer ist halt auch ein Spiel in dem Spieler einen guten Charakter brauchen, denn man muss auch mal Verluste verkraften können. Wenn die Hauptstadt weg ist ist sie nunmal eine Zeit lang weg und es fehlen evtl. Sternchen. Wenn die andere Fraktion drückend überlegen ist, ist sie es halt, es kommen bessere Zeiten...  Es gilt außerdem der Spruch: "Viel Feind, viel Ehr' "

Auf Carroburg legt sich der LotD-Hype langsam habe ich das Gefühl, ich seh jedenfalls selten leere Burgen. Eigentlich ist LotD gar nicht so schlecht fürs RVR, da auch die unterlegene Fraktion öfter was reißt. LotD selber ist imho schön gemacht und eine nette Abwechslung.

Wenn der Balance-Patch kommt und das AE-Gespamme auch noch aufhört, bin ich höchst zufrieden. So zufrieden wie ich es bei einem MMO noch nie war. (Hab außer WAR noch WoW, AoC u. HdRo auf dem Buckel)



Gr3xter schrieb:


> Wenn der Acc nach 6 Monaten gelöscht wird, kann man dann mit seinem Key einen neuen machen und den Gratismonat bekommen?



Kein Account wird gelöscht aber Mythic behält sich das Recht vor. Damit wäre deine Frage indirekt beantwortet.


----------



## seppix@seppix (2. Juli 2009)

Ich komme dann zurück wenn der balancingpatch drauf ist, ich ahb mich eh in die (oder eine der) schwierigste Klasse ausgesucht  nämlich den schattenkrieger der soll immoment gar nichts reißen naja...


----------



## DerTingel (2. Juli 2009)

naja, ich bin da ebenfalls zwiegespalten. eigentlich finde ich das konzept von WAR und auch von den ländern der toten genial...eigentlich.
ich finde es nur traurig, was die community daraus macht. es geht nur darum schnell etwas zu erreichen, spannende kämpfe finden kaum noch statt. die meisten spieler schliessen sich dem zerg an, damit man möglichst schnell und ohne widerstand die keeps und bfos holt und die zonen lockt. 
das ist sehr frustrierend für die leute, die gerne mit ihrer gilde in kleinen gruppen losziehen...wenn ich mit meiner gilde durch die gebiete reite, sind wir meistens 6-10 leute. oft trifft man dann auf das 10-20fache an gegnern. man wechselt das gebiet, in der hoffnung dass es dort besser aussieht...aber das tut es leider nicht. es wird nurnoch in großen massen durch die gegend gezogen. 
anfangs hab ich noch gedacht, WAR könnte eine art schach mit echtzeit kämpfen sein...also dass es wichtig ist einzelne gruppen oder evtl auch kriegstrupps strategisch zu platzieren. naja, die realität sieht anders aus. 
gute organisation, die ja so oft als erfolgsrezept angepriesen wird, bedeutet einfach nur mehr spieler zu mobilisieren als der gegner...der rest erledigt sich von alleine. das keep wurde nicht eingenommen weil zu viele deffer drin sind? meine güte, wir haben im anderen gebiet noch 4 kts, lasst sie eben vorbeikommen und das keep wird überrannt. 
ich rede hier übrigens von erengrad...vielleicht sieht es auf anderen servern besser aus. aber als die destros nach langer zeit vor einer woche mal wieder organisiert vorgegangen sind, ist es zu 3 serverabstürzen innerhalb von einer halben std gekommen. da wusste ich wieder, warum kaum einer was organisieren will. 
die länder der toten...hmmm. prinzipiell sehr schön gedacht. ein sehr schönes rvr gebiet, in dem man die möglichkeit hat das gegnerische kriegslager zu raiden und die leute der anderen fraktion aus den instanzen zu prügeln. 
die realität sieht aber folgendermaßen aus, eine fraktion bekommt die kontrolle, alle stürzen sich auf die pq und renn sofort in die instanzen. die andere fraktion wird mal eben schnell mit einer masse an spielern aus dem gebiet gezergt. ist ja auch schön einfach, wenn 20 leute an einer pq hängen, sie eben mit 100 leute platt zu machen. 
und die items dort sind, wie thurgom schon sagte, viel zu mächtig. es gibt nichtmal ansatzweise so mächtige items im rvr. die rvr einflussbelohnungen sind bis auf 1-2 ausnahmen pro klasse der größte witz. die sets kann man sich mit den marken durch zonenlocks, leeren stadtinis und in step 2 der stadtbelagerung durch pve ergrinden. 
ich bin ehrlich, ich war bisher in einer instanz in den ländern der toten. wir sind an nem boss gewiped, weil ihn niemand kannte. ne halbe minute vorher hat die ordnung die kontrolle über die länder der toten erlangt, also konnten wir nicht mehr in die instanz rein. dafür haben wir vorher n paar pq´s gemacht, damit die leute ihre glyphen bekommen...spitze. 
vielleicht sind einige encounter ja sogar spaßig, aber ich dachte immer WAR sei ein rvr spiel...aber mittlerweile muss man pve spielen um konkurrenzfähig zu bleiben. es gibt dort gürteltaschen-items, die stellen verschiedene moral3 skills in den schatten...das kann es echt nicht sein. 
alle beschweren sich dass der schaden verschiedener klassen zu hoch ist...mythic baut items ein, mit denen der schaden locker um 10% ansteigt. mythic nerft die kelche und bücher der siggis/doks, um dann im gleichen atemzug mit hilfe des 6 teile bonus vom tyrannen set die eben generfte regeneration wieder auf den alten wert zu schrauben...na danke, da freuen sich die anderen heilerklassen, die als 6 teile bonus 50ap mehr bekommen, was nichtmal einer durch das ae gespamme nötigen grp heilung entspricht. ich weiss, was die ganzen jünger und siggis im moment machen...
naja, mein fazit ist: sollte der trend weiter in richtung pve grinden gehen um konkurrenzfähig zu bleiben, dann bin ich weg. ich hab viel zeit im rvr verbracht und dort viel spaß gehabt, habe mittlerweile einen ansehnlichen rufrang...wenn ich nun von anderen spielern in die tasche gesteckt werde, nur weil ich in einem rvr spiel keine lust auf pve inis abfarmen habe, dann ist es für mich klar, dass ich im falschen spiel bin. 
mfg

&#8364;:


seppix@seppix schrieb:


> ...ich ahb mich eh in die (oder eine der) schwierigste Klasse ausgesucht  nämlich den schattenkrieger der soll immoment gar nichts reißen naja...



du sagst es, schwierige klasse. aber dass er nichts reißen kann, kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen. klar, im zerg geht er unter, da er nicht drauf ausgelegt ist an viele spielern gleichzeitig massiv schaden zu verteilen. aber ein gut gespielter schattenkrieger ist in überschaubaren kämpfen eine tödliche waffe. man muss sich halt mit der klasse beschäftigen. aber das machen halt die wenigsten. sie sehen wieviel schaden ein bw/sorc macht, und sehen wie "wenig" schaden sie im vergleich dazu machen. aber das schaden nicht alles ist, das merken leider die wenigsten.
mfg


----------



## (Hard) Cor(e) (3. Juli 2009)

> du sagst es, schwierige klasse. aber dass er nichts reißen kann, kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen. klar, im zerg geht er unter, da er nicht drauf ausgelegt ist an viele spielern gleichzeitig massiv schaden zu verteilen. aber ein gut gespielter schattenkrieger ist in überschaubaren kämpfen eine tötliche waffe. man muss sich halt mit der klasse beschäftigen. aber das machen halt die wenigsten. sie sehen wieviel schaden ein bw/sorc macht, und sehen wie "wenig" schaden sie im vergleich dazu machen. aber das schaden nicht alles ist, das merken leider die wenigsten.
> mfg



du sprichst mir aus der seele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich spiele einen dmg schamanen und muss mir nahezu täglich das dumme gelaber in den scenarien anhören... schamane und dmg haha blabla usw...
es gibt so viele skills und möglichkeiten die sich nicht in einfachen dmg oder heal zahlen wiederfinden, und doch enorm sinnvoll sind wenn sie richtig angewendet werden!

mfg


----------



## Ceilyn (3. Juli 2009)

(Hard) schrieb:


> du sprichst mir aus der seele
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




jaja, ich habs auch schon zu spueren bekommen.
mir wird auch an jeder zweiten ecke gesagt: JdK muss in der ecke stehen und heilen ... darf aber nicht im nahkampf heilen <.< hallo?! der char ist eigentlich dafuer ausgelegt im nahkampf zu heilen <.< und so macht er mir auch spass..  :/


----------



## (Hard) Cor(e) (3. Juli 2009)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> jaja, ich habs auch schon zu spueren bekommen.
> mir wird auch an jeder zweiten ecke gesagt: JdK muss in der ecke stehen und heilen ... darf aber nicht im nahkampf heilen <.< hallo?! der char ist eigentlich dafuer ausgelegt im nahkampf zu heilen <.< und so macht er mir auch spass..  :/



jo, mittlerweile kann ich über solche experten nur noch lachen...
hab heute erst mit nem nahkampf jdk in einer grp scenaio gespielt, er hatte am ende etwa 100k dmg und 100k heal, ich finde das sind gute werte mit denen man sich überhaupt nicht verstecken muss! 
zumal wie du schon geschrieben hast der jdk SOWIE der schami  hybrid designt wurden!

innerhalb meiner gilde hat sich das ansehen von dmg schamis zum glück auch ins positive gewandelt, war halt nen lernprozess mit nem dmg schami zusammen zu spielen, aber mit nem anderen vollheiler in der grp geht das ordentlich ab, machen mittlerweile sogar lostvale mit nur einem heiler und mir als healsupporter, und zwar schneller denn je 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



früher oder später wird die akzeptanz gegenüber uns "exoten" steigen, spätestens wenn du regelmäßig gute ergebnisse präsentieren kannst...


----------



## HEILDICH (3. Juli 2009)

Ich komme dann zurück wenn der balancingpatch drauf ist, ich ahb mich eh in die (oder eine der) schwierigste Klasse ausgesucht nämlich den schattenkrieger der soll immoment gar nichts reißen naja...



na ja mythic sollte die klasse nochmal überarbeiten (die reichweiten deines schattenktiegers sind ein witz) 
meistens ist man chancenlos weil die meisten sinnvollen skills eine max range von 65-72 fuss haben und keine einzige fähigkeit die mehr als 110 fuss geht (beim maschie weiss ich der hat nen skill der so um die 160 fuss geht)
somit muss ich hier wieder einen schweren fehler aufzeigen (wie soll ich als sk einen chossen auf entfernung halten wenn sein ae knockdown usw die gleiche reichweite hat wie mein healdebuff ,verlangsamen 
,spiralgefiederterpfeil)
alles in allem sind das 4 skills die eine reichweite haben die unter 70 fuss sind und viel ae der meisten klassen hat eine weiter range als meine (nur sind das halt meele klassen mit schwerer oder mittlerer rüstung)
na ja was will man den von so einem spiel entwickler erwarten auser vollmundige versprechen (ach bald kommt der herbst und ich kann mich über ein anderes spiel ärgern oder auch nicht)
UND NEIN WÜRDE DEN ACC NICHt REAKTIEVIEREN SPIEL BESSER GUILDWARS ODER SOWAS WENIGER BUGS UND BESSERES PVP EINZIGER NACHTEIL KEIN RVR(ist aber zurzeit mesitens kreisraiden bei uns am server AVERLAND)
also da frage ich mich halt wo die entwickler ihr hirn gelassen haben der ae der meele klassen gleichweit bzw fast gleichweit zu machen und die können dazu noch schlagen ohne ein ziel im target zu haben lachhaft
und ich versteh leute nicht mehr die sagen das spiel mache spass , so viele bugs skills die nicht richtig funktionieren klassen die absolut keinen sinn ergeben 
petklassen die einfach zu tode gepatcht werden (siehe WL) 
und wenn du nebenbei noch order spielst ist das game sowieso nur frust (unstylischeklassen wo jede spiegelklasse der destro bessere skills und bessere talentbäume hat)
so long KICK THE GAME


----------



## Caveman1979 (3. Juli 2009)

Naja ich habe mich auch hinreissen lassen,die Beta gespielt und bis zum aufkommen des Patsches mit Ländern der Toden auch aktiv mit Gilde dabei gelieben (weil wir immer an das Geile RVR dachten (vergleich mit Daoc) doch seid der ankündigung vor Länder der Toden das nichts mehr fürs PVP sondern wieder nur für PVE etwas getan wird die versprochenen ae änderungen einfach kurz davor rückgängig gemacht worden sind sich gut und gerne ein sehr großer teil der Leute verabschiedet haben.Es hatte so gut angefangen aber Dank EA wird es wohl ein WOW Nachfolger schade sehr schade! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thurgom (3. Juli 2009)

Caveman, ich will nicht klugscheissen, aber du hast in deiner Signatur keinen Server richtig geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die heissen Erengrad und Carroburg !


----------



## Ascían (3. Juli 2009)

Der Tally aus LotD, über den Thur sich so aufregt ist dieser hier:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Ziemlich krasses Teil. Es wird allerdings gemunkelt dass alle Epic Talismane einen 8h Timer haben, wenn das stimmen sollte wäre es schon wieder etwas anderes.


----------



## gkopesky (3. Juli 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> du sagst es, schwierige klasse. aber dass er nichts reißen kann, kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen. klar, im zerg geht er unter, da er nicht drauf ausgelegt ist an viele spielern gleichzeitig massiv schaden zu verteilen. aber ein gut gespielter schattenkrieger ist in überschaubaren kämpfen eine tödliche waffe. man muss sich halt mit der klasse beschäftigen. aber das machen halt die wenigsten. sie sehen wieviel schaden ein bw/sorc macht, und sehen wie "wenig" schaden sie im vergleich dazu machen. aber das schaden nicht alles ist, das merken leider die wenigsten.
> mfg



das sehe ich auch so... habe beides, einen BW und einen Schattenkrieger auf Lvl 40 und die machen beide Spass. der große unterschied ist halt, dass man mit dem BW extrem (also zu) start AoE spammen kann und mit dem Schatti eher single damage macht. wenn man allerdings den BW auf single target skilled, kommt er auch bei weitem nicht an die AoE Variante heran.

was ich damit sagen will: AoE macht den BW so overpowered. wenn man die beiden klassen single dmg vergleicht, ist der schattenkrieger bei weitem nicht so unterlegen, wie viele immer behaupten (ich geniese es beim Schatti sehr, dass er sich nicht dauernd selber killt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

cu,
greg


----------



## zadros (3. Juli 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Ziemlich krasses Teil. Es wird allerdings gemunkelt dass alle Epic Talismane einen 8h Timer haben, wenn das stimmen sollte wäre es schon wieder etwas anderes.



hat 8h timer UND ist garnicht so schlimm - nicht mehr blocken, parieren, ausweichen ... naja was solls als heiler kann ich eh nix ausser stören und parieren und letzteres bringt in 2 sekunden fights in denen ich auseinander platze eh nix.

lotd nervt ganz gut ja, aber noch mehr nervt, dass die ganzen BW auf Erengrad ( T3 ) vor meinem Schami immer weg rennen, wenn Sie merken, dass sie keine chance gegen den kleinen Gork - Verehrer haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HEILDICH (3. Juli 2009)

gkopesky schrieb:


> das sehe ich auch so... habe beides, einen BW und einen Schattenkrieger auf Lvl 40 und die machen beide Spass. der große unterschied ist halt, dass man mit dem BW extrem (also zu) start AoE spammen kann und mit dem Schatti eher single damage macht. wenn man allerdings den BW auf single target skilled, kommt er auch bei weitem nicht an die AoE Variante heran.
> 
> was ich damit sagen will: AoE macht den BW so overpowered. wenn man die beiden klassen single dmg vergleicht, ist der schattenkrieger bei weitem nicht so unterlegen, wie viele immer behaupten (ich geniese es beim Schatti sehr, dass er sich nicht dauernd selber killt
> 
> ...



dem stimme ich so nicht zu lieber greg 
alsp bei einem bw oder sorce sind 2000-3000 dinger auf single nicht das problem gegenüber dem schattenkrieger gerade mal 2000-3000 gerade mal mit moral 2 rausdrücke 
und nebenbei den schattenkrieger auf single spielen ist irgendwie sinnfrei weil die wichtigsten sachen im plänklerbaum sind (healdebuff und taktik wo du deinen dot schaden verlängerst)
na ja wenn ich mir den squigtreiber anschaue wie weit seine dot schüsse reichen bekomme ich tränen in den augen (nebenbei hat er ein pet und eine taktik wo er eine 50% chance bekommt seine laufgeschwindigkeit zu steigern
ziemlich imba die taktik im orvr wenn der squigi plötzlich doppelt so schnell seinem verfolger wieder auf range kommt) nahmhafte entwickler würden solche balancingprobleme schnell erkennen und etwas dagegen unternehmen
nicht so GOA/MYTHIC-EA
gleiches beim maschie und die komische flugscheibe wo das ranzihen beim maschi im sinnfreien skill baum ist ist sie bei der flugscheibe im stärsten baum drinnen
na ja aus fehlern lernt mann und ich werde nie wieder ein game zocken wo es nicht spiegelklassen gibt (rein zwecks balancing) den so wie zuzeit das balancing ist kann man nur lachen oder weinen je nachdem


----------



## zadros (3. Juli 2009)

HEILDICH schrieb:


> na ja wenn ich mir den squigtreiber anschaue wie weit seine dot schüsse reichen bekomme ich tränen in den augen (nebenbei hat er ein pet und eine taktik wo er eine 50% chance bekommt seine laufgeschwindigkeit zu steigern
> ziemlich imba die taktik im orvr wenn der squigi plötzlich doppelt so schnell seinem verfolger wieder auf range kommt) nahmhafte entwickler würden solche balancingprobleme schnell erkennen und etwas dagegen unternehmen
> nicht so GOA/MYTHIC-EA
> gleiches beim maschie und die komische flugscheibe wo das ranzihen beim maschi im sinnfreien skill baum ist ist sie bei der flugscheibe im stärsten baum drinnen
> na ja aus fehlern lernt mann und ich werde nie wieder ein game zocken wo es nicht spiegelklassen gibt (rein zwecks balancing) den so wie zuzeit das balancing ist kann man nur lachen oder weinen je nachdem



auf der anderen seite ist das gras grüner und der zaun weisser


----------



## Rorgak (3. Juli 2009)

Fakten sind:

- die Items aus LdT sind viel zu stark, ebenso die Talismane
- mit 1.3 sind unzählige neue "alte" bugs wieder reingekommen.
- RvR wird ab T3 langweilig, da man schon wieder von burg zu burg rennt und keinen spannenden Kampf hat.
- die Geschütze sind immer noch ein witz, ne flieg ist gefährlicher
- LdT führt extremst die Komponente FARMEN ein.
- Berufe sind immer noch total unausgereift.
- Balance Patch???? Als nächstes sollen die Klassen Schami und Erzi gepatch (nerf/ Push / megabug??) dran sein. Kein Wort von den anderen Klassen.
- Mythic ist nicht kompetent genug ihre Ressourcen sinnvoll einzusetzten wie man nach 9 Monaten sieht.
- Möchte ich PvE machen geh ich HdRO oder WoW oder sonst was aber nicht Warhammer.
- Ab T3 fällt auch di Motivation ab...immer dasselbe...und wenn du noch nen Tank spielst hast eh die Arschkarte.
- Klassenkonzepte und Mechaniken sind total undurchdacht.
- Endcontend Konzept ist total am Ziel vorbei geschossen!
- PQs wieder total verbuggt wie mein Twink feststellen musste und zwar T1, T 2 , T3 Gebiete. Es ist immer wieder erstaunlich wie Mythic das hinbekommt!

Hm 15 Sekunden lang nichts mehr abwehren können cool....der Slayer / Spalta hat da noch ne Fähigkeit da kann er dann nochmal max. 20 sekunden drauflegen. Wer braucht denn noch parieren, für was werden Tanks mit schilden gebraucht wenn es eh bald jeder umgehen kann?????

Warhammer kann man nicht weiterempfehlen!


----------



## Huds (3. Juli 2009)

Gr3xter schrieb:


> Hey ich wollte ma fragen wie Warhammer so läuft
> 
> ICh war bei der BETA dabei und habe auch im ersten Monat gespielt, doch mir verging iwie die Lust an dem Spiel.
> Jetzt sind ja sicher ein haufen Leute auf Level 40 und da mir mit wow ein bisschen lw wird wollte ich mal fragen, wie das Spiel so ist - auf Level 40 ?



War bei mir auch so damals, hab nach release kurz gespielt und war entäuscht. Nach einem halben jahr nochmal reingeschaut und für mich persönlich ist es das beste spiel ever.

Gruss


----------



## Huds (3. Juli 2009)

Rorgak schrieb:


> - die Items aus LdT sind viel zu stark, ebenso die Talismane
> - mit 1.3 sind unzählige neue "alte" bugs wieder reingekommen.
> - RvR wird ab T3 langweilig, da man schon wieder von burg zu burg rennt und keinen spannenden Kampf hat.
> - die Geschütze sind immer noch ein witz, ne flieg ist gefährlicher
> ...



Glaube eher dir fehlen die richtigen Freunde für war. Jeden deiner punkte kann man wiederlegen ausser das ldt nicht so der hammer ist. Alle anderen deiner Punkte kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Geh man in eine ordentliche Gilde die den ganzen tag kt´s laufen hat dann wird sich deine Meinung ändern. Glaube du rennst als tank den ganzen Tag alleine rum und bist deshalb frustriert was nachvollziehbar ist. 

An deiner Unwissenheit zum Balance Patch erkennt man das du nicht wirklich Plan hast von dem was du da schreibst.

Gruss


----------



## DerTingel (3. Juli 2009)

Huds schrieb:


> Glaube eher dir fehlen die richtigen Freunde für war. Jeden deiner punkte kann man wiederlegen ausser das ldt nicht so der hammer ist. Alle anderen deiner Punkte kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Geh man in eine ordentliche Gilde die den ganzen tag kt´s laufen hat dann wird sich deine Meinung ändern. Glaube du rennst als tank den ganzen Tag alleine rum und bist deshalb frustriert was nachvollziehbar ist.
> 
> An deiner Unwissenheit zum Balance Patch erkennt man das du nicht wirklich Plan hast von dem was du da schreibst.
> 
> Gruss



sorry, deinen kommentaren merkt man aber an, dass du lange zeit kein WAR gespielt hast.
tolle änderungen zu den anderen klassen...ich spreche da mal von "meiner" klasse, dem zeloten. die male lassen sich nach dem balance patch stapeln...hui, dafür braucht man aber 2 zeloten in der grp. wie oft kommt das vor? der zelot bekommt als einziger reiner heiler einen buff seiner schadenspells. das ist lächerlich...ich will effektiv heilen können, und das nicht nur mit der gruppenheilung. 
allgemein lässt sich sagen, dass mythic beim balancing den ältesten fehler begeht, den es in mmos gibt...sie balancen nach wünschen der community, wobei man wüsnche nicht falsch verstehen sollte. wünsche bedeutet nichts anderes, als heulen in den offiziellen foren. und dass in foren viel müll geschrieben wird, sollte bekannt sein.
und zu dem punkt, dass man doch mit aktiven leuten zusammen spielen sollte, die immer im kt rumrennen. schonmal dran gedacht, dass es auch leute gibt die nicht im zerg rumrennen wollen? ich möchte meinen beitrag sehen, den ich im kampf leiste. für leute, die gerne mit 6-12 leuten rumrennen ist WAR einfach nur noch mies...man trifft auf gegnergruppen, die aus dem 10-20fachen an spielern bestehen. 
mfg


----------



## Thurgom (3. Juli 2009)

Huds schrieb:


> Glaube eher dir fehlen die richtigen Freunde für war. Jeden deiner punkte kann man wiederlegen ausser das ldt nicht so der hammer ist. Alle anderen deiner Punkte kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Geh man in eine ordentliche Gilde die den ganzen tag kt´s laufen hat dann wird sich deine Meinung ändern. Glaube du rennst als tank den ganzen Tag alleine rum und bist deshalb frustriert was nachvollziehbar ist.
> 
> An deiner Unwissenheit zum Balance Patch erkennt man das du nicht wirklich Plan hast von dem was du da schreibst.
> 
> Gruss



Ich finde er hat fast in jedem Punkt Recht und ich habe absolut keine Ahung, was für ein Spiel du spielst, um solch eine Aussage zu tätigen.
Ich bin auch ein Fan von Warhammer aber das ist kein Grund, alles schön zu reden, was das Spiel angeht. Und momentan gibt es einfach nichts schön zu reden.

Und ohne jetzt beleidigend zu werden, versuche ich dich mal anhand deines Posts einzuschätzen:



> Geh man in eine ordentliche Gilde die den ganzen tag kt´s laufen hat dann wird sich deine Meinung ändern.



Du definierst also den Spielspass in WAR durch KT's, die den ganzen Tag Zonen locken und Keeps raiden ??? Sry, so eine Gilde ist das letzte, was ich in einem PvP-Spiel haben möchte. Wenn ich mit totaler Überzahl durch die Gegend ziehen will, um leere Keeps/Objectives oder sonstwas zu raiden, kann ich genauso in Random-KT's gehen... hat den selben Effekt.



> Glaube du rennst als tank den ganzen Tag alleine rum und bist deshalb frustriert was nachvollziehbar ist.



Ich bin auch Tank und renne fast immer solo rum. Das ist der einzige Grund warum ich WAR überhaupt noch spiele, da man solo noch ein kleines bisschen Spass haben kann, indem man abseits vom Zerg/Lag ein bisschen auf die Suche nach Duellen/Kämpfen geht. In Kt's rumzurennen ist imo einfach nur langweilig, da man 90% der Zeit nur Leute umrubbelt, die sowieso keine Chance haben... 

In meinen Augen ist es nicht nur Mythic, die das Spiel momentan versauen, sondern eine große Teilschuld trägt die Community. Ich mein hallo, WAR sollte DAS RvR-Spiel schlechthin werden und 80% der Community scheinen überhaupt keine Lust zu haben, spannende Kämpfe und oRvR zu suchen. Da werden leere Zonen gelockt; BO's gezogen die nicht verteidigt werden; evtl. mal ein paar SC's gespielt; PvE den ganzen Tag gemacht; usw. Aber richtiges PvP ??? Fehlanzeige... Ich frag mich ganz ehrlich warum noch so viele Leute WAR spieln, bzw. warum so viele Leute überhaupt mit WAR angefangen haben....


----------



## Edgehead (4. Juli 2009)

Thurgom schrieb:


> In meinen Augen ist es nicht nur Mythic, die das Spiel momentan versauen, sondern eine große Teilschuld trägt die Community. Ich mein hallo, WAR sollte DAS RvR-Spiel schlechthin werden und 80% der Community scheinen überhaupt keine Lust zu haben, spannende Kämpfe und oRvR zu suchen. Da werden leere Zonen gelockt; BO's gezogen die nicht verteidigt werden; evtl. mal ein paar SC's gespielt; PvE den ganzen Tag gemacht; usw. Aber richtiges PvP ??? Fehlanzeige... Ich frag mich ganz ehrlich warum noch so viele Leute WAR spieln, bzw. warum so viele Leute überhaupt mit WAR angefangen haben....




danke du sprichst mir aus der seele war sollte für mich RvR und PvP werden, weder habe ich nach 3monaten spielzeit eine richtige schlacht gesehen, noch irgendwie was ich mir vorgestellt habe.
und in so einem spiel will ich keine doofen Pve quest spielen, wenn ich Pve will spiel ich lotro.
schade das die große hoffnung sich immer mehr in die falsche richtung entwickelt
hab schon überlegt mal daoc zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arg0 (4. Juli 2009)

Ich denke mal viele sehen das alles hier sehr Schwarz...

Die Länder der Toten waren ein wichtiger Schritt um die Fraktionsbalance etwas zu verbessern. Während die überlegene Seite ihre Leute in den LdT hat die unterlegene Seite bessere Chancen die Keep und Zonen zu nehmen und das es keine Feinde mehr geben würde stimmt zumindest auf Drakenwald auch nicht. Hier wird sich ständig um irgendwelche Burgen oder SFZ geprügelt. Sicherlich haben auch wir hier Tage wo sich mehr Leute im WC aufhalten um den Lock abzugreifen als welche die aktiv irgendwo kämpfen aber ich finde schon das mehr als genug Action auf dem Schlachtfeld ist. 

Davon abgesehen bedienen die LdT nicht nur PvE Spieler sondern sind auch ganz klar auf klein Gruppen PvP ausgelegt. Wenn ich mit 6 Leuten nach dem Switch in der Zone bleibe und mich verstecke um immer wieder andere kleine Gruppen an den PQs zu überfallen dann hat das schon was. Besonders weil man sich immer wieder verstecken muss bevor der große Zerg ankommt und uns einfach nieder macht und da der Tod hier endgültig ist und uns aus der Zone wirft bekommt die ganze Sache halt einen schönen Nervenkitzel. Also ich bin der Meinung die LdT sind eines der besten RvR Gebiete im Spiel. Sicher man bekommt keine Beutel oder besonders viel Ruf aber ihr wollt ja sowieso nur PvP haben so wie ich das gelesen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also was wollt ihr eigentlich? Ihr wollt keine Zergs bei denen die Masse entscheidet, ihr wollt aber trotzdem riesige RvR Schlachten und AoE was kleinen Gruppen ermöglich ganze Zergs zu erlegen muss weg (was die Masse Geschichte nur verstärken würde). Die Hauptstadt Quests wo viele Spieler aufeinander treffen aber beide Seite begrenzt werden findet ihr auch blöd weil man ja eine PvE Quest als Ziel hat. Über Festungen mit 48 vs 48 (richtig?) beschwert ihr euch auch weil nicht jeder der möchte mit machen kann. Szenarien sind natürlich auch das schlimmste überhaupt, denn alle die Szenarien machen fehlen ja im Open RvR wo man es aber ja eigentlich nicht haben will das die Masse entscheidet... und dann wäre da ja noch das schlimme PvE. Als ob Warhammer neben RvR und RvR und natürlich nochmehr RvR noch zusätzliche Abwechslung bräuchte.

Ok das ist bestimmt etwas übertrieben und ich finde auch nicht alles gut aber die Leute die immer wieder alles verteufeln gehen mir bisschen auf die nerven.

Warhammer ist ansich toll. Zwar wären ein paar mehr Burgtypen ganz cool so das nicht jede gleich ist und auch eine schwächung des AoE wäre mal nötig aber sonst macht mir das Spiel viel Spaß. Tja und generell sollte man sich um die ganzen Bugs kümmern aber solche oder ähnliche Probleme finden wir in allen MMOs die noch keine X Jahre auf dem Buckel haben.

MfG arg0


----------



## Rorgak (4. Juli 2009)

arg0 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal viele sehen das alles hier sehr Schwarz...
> 
> Die Länder der Toten waren ein wichtiger Schritt um die Fraktionsbalance etwas zu verbessern. Während die überlegene Seite ihre Leute in den LdT hat die unterlegene Seite bessere Chancen die Keep und Zonen zu nehmen und das es keine Feinde mehr geben würde stimmt zumindest auf Drakenwald auch nicht. Hier wird sich ständig um irgendwelche Burgen oder SFZ geprügelt. Sicherlich haben auch wir hier Tage wo sich mehr Leute im WC aufhalten um den Lock abzugreifen als welche die aktiv irgendwo kämpfen aber ich finde schon das mehr als genug Action auf dem Schlachtfeld ist.
> 
> ...



Toll wäre auch wenn nach jedem PAtch nicht wieder alle vorherigen Bugs wieder drin und neue reingekommen wären, wenn die PQs dann immer noch funktinieren würden....naja Fanboys gibts überall ebenso wie Rosabrillenträger.

Ich persönlich habe seit Release den Untergang von 6 ja sage und schreibe 6 großen Gilden miterleben dürfen, ich war immer voller Hoffnung aber Mythics Warhammer ist das Geld nicht wert!


----------



## arg0 (4. Juli 2009)

Hast du überhaupt gelesen was ich geschrieben habe?

Wie ist es denn deiner Meinung nach möglich das die Ordnung auf unserem Server gerade eine Festung angreift wo sie doch eigentlich Zugang zu den Ländern der Toten hat. Eigentlich dürfte doch überhaupt keiner im RvR rum rennen und wir sollten leer Burgen vorfinden. Komisch dem ist aber nicht so...

Naja und was ich über das PvP in den LdT geschrieben habe sollte doch klar gemacht haben das der eigentliche Reiz daraus besteht das man jeder Zeit wieder raus geschmissen werden kann. Wenn man sich blöd anstellt und sich mit dem Zerg anlegt passiert das auch recht schnell aber uns ist es auch schon gelungen über längere Zeit (> eine Stunde) die Order zu nerven. Man kann zB. auch abseits der Gruppe einen Heiler parken der dann versucht die Leute zu rezzen wenn der Zerg verschwunden ist... nur weil du es einfach nicht gut finden willst kann ich auch nichts dafür. 

Aber du hast deine Meinung und ich meine. Das hat auch nichts mit Fanboy zu tun. Ich bin selber der Meinung das dass Spiel mehr als genug Fehler hat aber das alle Leute die LdT immer als das schlimmste darstellen was Mythic hätte machen können finde ich nicht richtig. Es gab in den letzten Monaten auch genug Verbesserungen im RvR Bereich. Wenn ich da nur an Sachen denke wie Belohnungen fürs Verteidigen, Einflussbelohnungen im RvR, Anpassungen am Locksystem, das Markensystem, Verbesserungen für Gildenburgen etc. Ich bin mir sicher das früher oder später auch noch ein NF artiger Patch kommen wird der die Burgen und Belagerungen verbessert aber zur Zeit muss Mythic erstmal das Grundgerüst in den Griff bekommen und da ist es besser erstmal die bestehenden T4 Sachen so hin zu bekommen das Schlachten entstehen. Zumindest eine 2. Rampe ist ja schon mal angekündigt was im Burgenkampf etwas mehr Taktik bringen wird.

Auch meine erste Gilde die schon zwei Jahre vor dem eigentlichen Erscheinen gegründet wurde hat sich aufgelöst. Es waren wirklich gute Leute darunter die ich sehr gemocht habe und wenn so eine Gilde zerbricht verläuft sich der Kontakt halt was sehr schade ist. Ich habe dann den Server gewechselt und auf Drakenwald eine neue Gilde gefunden. Auch viele nette Leute mit denen ich hoffentlich ähnliche Erfahrungen machen werde wie mit der alten (als was die netten Leute angeht usw.). Bis jetzt läuft es zumindest ganz gut und ich kann nicht feststellen das wir vor haben uns in nächster Zeit aufzulösen. 

MfG


----------



## arg0 (4. Juli 2009)

HEILDICH schrieb:


> na ja wenn du dir mal die skills und die taktiken anschauen würdest (schattenkrieger-squigtreiber oder maschie-magus) und nicht nur sinnlose komentare von dir geben würdest könnte eine ernsthafte diskussion entstehen




So lange wie die Maschinisten sagen "Der Magus hat 15% Crit, ein Mini Pet das den Gegner verfolgt und der Baum mit dem Sauger ist viel besser" und der Magus behauptet "Der Maschinist hat 50% mehr Reichweite, Entwaffnen und Autoattack" scheint doch alles in ordnung zu sein. Beide Klasse haben ihre Vorteile und Nachteile und obwohl sie auf die gleichen Konzepte aufbauen sind sie doch unterschiedlich. Beim Squigi und Schatti verhält es sich änlich wobei es natürlich für den Schattenkrieger schon blöd ist das er nicht die 50% mehr Range Taktik vom Squigi bekommt. Beim Magus soll das ja geändert werden so das er diese auch bekommt. Naja mal schauen, gönnen würde ich es den Schattis auch wenn es meine Feinde sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## HEILDICH (5. Juli 2009)

solange hier der rotstift der admins durchs forum rauscht kommt hier mal gar keine diskussion zustande
ist ja fast wie im iran diese zensur :-)

na ja wie das mit magus maschie genau rennt ka hab mir nur von unseren maschies erklären lassen das de rbaum im dem das anziehen drinnen ist totaler crap ist
aber wie gewisse sachen gepatcht worden sind hier bei war fragt man sich schon was mythic da vor hat (wl zuerst 110 fuss ziehen danach kaum mehr möglich entweder stirbt der löwe oder der spieler läuft einfach etwas rum und der löwe rennt wieder seine tollen umwege)
na ja und das mit squig und schattenkrieger ist mehr als eigenartig (squig mit pet und ohne stancewechsel schattenkrieger muss die stancewechsel machen damit er alle skills benutzen kann)

na ja da wird das balancen richtig schwer wenn du soviele verschiedene skills hast und taktiken hast (meele klassen wo der ae 40-60 fuss hat ist schon etwas dumm für was braucht man dan noch range dds , meines erachtens haben die entwickler schon soviel mist gemacht das es für sie immer schwerer wird das game richtig zu balancen)
ps
und wenn du dir mal anschaust wie lange sie dieses ae gewitter lassen anstatt das sinnvoll nachzupatchen , und wenn der patch kommt werden sie wieder mit der motorsäge arbeiten anstatt mit einem skalpel etwas feintunning zu machen (mir kommt das so vor als wenn die leute bei GOA/MYTHIC nichtmal ihr eigenes game zocken den sonst kann ich mit nicht erklären wie sie so oft solche kacke patchenkonnten)


----------



## HEILDICH (5. Juli 2009)

ALSO ALLES IM ALLEN KANN MAN ZU WAR EINFACH NUR MEHR EIN KOMMENTAR ABLASSEN
FAIL FAIL FAIL
und das in fast allen belangen


----------



## Makalvian (5. Juli 2009)

Also ich alles in allem kann man zu Heildich nur sagen 

Ignoranz , Gleichgültigkeit und den Sinn des Lebens hat er vollkommen missverstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß nicht wie es bei dir ist wenn mir etwas nicht gefällt , lass ich es bleiben aber du ziehst dich daran hoch es schelcht zu reden im Forum...
Naja jedem das seine aber ich find es schon etwas traurig wenn man nichts besseres mit seinem Abend anzufangen hat und dazu du erweckst langsam eher den Schein eines Trollposters


----------



## HEILDICH (5. Juli 2009)

Makalvian schrieb:


> Also ich alles in allem kann man zu Heildich nur sagen
> 
> Ignoranz , Gleichgültigkeit und den Sinn des Lebens hat er vollkommen missverstanden
> 
> ...




blubb 
na ja spiele eigentlich nur mehr wegen 2 meiner gildies aber die werde ich auch noch zu gw bringen (bzw im september zu aion)


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (5. Juli 2009)

HolySalva schrieb:


> Keine Frage, das Spiel wird stetig besser. Dank Länder der Toten ist es nun auch für die Unterlegenen Fraktionen auf den Servern möglich im RvR was reissen zu können.



DAS HIER ist ein extrem wichtiger Punkt.

Als Destruction Spieler von Erengrad konnte ich eigentlich wenn ich "Spaß" haben wollte nur von 9 Uhr morgens - 14 Uhr spielen und dann nochmal um 1 Uhr nachts wenn Order nach der drückenden Überlegenheit über den ganzen Nachmittag / Abend in unserer Hauptstadt angekommen ist. Es war jeden Tag das Gleiche, abends hat es 0 Spaß gemacht.

Nun ist alles viel variabler, seitdem LOTD da ist locken wir auch mal abends, Order sogar mal morgens, LOTD ist definitiv was ganz Tolles für die unterlegene Fraktion.

Was aber derzeit stört, die leeren Server. Auf Erengrad reichen 2-3 WBs die nach LOTD gehen um den RVR lahm zu legen. 

Daran ist dann aber nicht LOTD schuld, sondern die Spielerzahlen auf den Servern. Man muss bald wieder zusammenlegen, das ist meine Meinung zu dem Thema.



HEILDICH schrieb:


> ALSO ALLES IM ALLEN KANN MAN ZU WAR EINFACH NUR MEHR EIN KOMMENTAR ABLASSEN
> FAIL FAIL FAIL
> und das in fast allen belangen



Dann mach mir mal eine List mit MMORPGs die in EU / US / Russland über 300.000 Spieler haben. Danach eine Liste mit denen, die drunter sind. Du hättest dann zu 90% Fails drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warhammer Online ist nicht der Oberknaller geworden, aber es ist trotzdem kein FAIL. Fail wäre wenn man nur 50.000 Boxen verkauft und nach paar Monaten noch 10.000 Spieler hat. 

Chronicles of Spellborn, so etwas ist FAIL, aber nicht Warhammer Online.


----------



## Pente (5. Juli 2009)

HEILDICH schrieb:


> ALSO ALLES IM ALLEN KANN MAN ZU WAR EINFACH NUR MEHR EIN KOMMENTAR ABLASSEN
> FAIL FAIL FAIL
> und das in fast allen belangen


Captain Capslock empfehle ich sich zukünftig ein wenig ruhiger zu verhalten und evtl mal das virtuelle "Rumbrüllen" zu unterlassen.


----------



## Brummbör (5. Juli 2009)

naja EA sieht das wohl anders:

Martin Lorber, Jugendschutzbeauftragter und Pressesprecher von Electronic Arts:
Das EA-eigene Warhammer Online sei dafür das beste Beispiel: Das enthalte zwar viele Elemente von WoW, sei aber ein "grandioser Misserfolg"

Quelle: http://www.golem.de/0907/68164-2.html


----------



## acedrop (5. Juli 2009)

in averland guck ich so gut wie immer ins pvp habe noch keine ini gemacht bis auf eine rvr ini in lotd
und meine ally is meistens auch eher fürs burgen deffen


mfg

jelarina


Ps bevor man zusammenlegt 

1. burgen nicht mehr instanzieren
2. die serverstabilität weiter verbessern


----------



## Azddel (5. Juli 2009)

Brummbör schrieb:


> naja EA sieht das wohl anders:
> 
> Martin Lorber, Jugendschutzbeauftragter und Pressesprecher von Electronic Arts:
> Das EA-eigene Warhammer Online sei dafür das beste Beispiel: Das enthalte zwar viele Elemente von WoW, sei aber ein "grandioser Misserfolg"
> ...



Du willst bestimmt mal Politiker werden oder bist es längst, der Art nach zu urteilen, wie du Zitate aus dem Zusammenhang reißt.
Ein Glück, dass du die Quelle angebenen hast.


----------



## Jarwid (5. Juli 2009)

Brummbör schrieb:


> naja EA sieht das wohl anders:
> 
> Martin Lorber, Jugendschutzbeauftragter und Pressesprecher von Electronic Arts:
> Das EA-eigene Warhammer Online sei dafür das beste Beispiel: Das enthalte zwar viele Elemente von WoW, sei aber ein "grandioser Misserfolg"
> ...



Das ist allerdings schon bedenklich. Wie kann sich der Pressesprecher eines Unternehmens hinstellen und das eigene Produkt als "grandiosen Misserfolg" hinstellen? Auch wenn er nur das Suchtpotential solcher Spiele relativieren wollte hat der Typ ganz klar den Job verfehlt! Man kann nicht auf der einen Seite einen Haufen Geld für Werbung und Community Management ausgeben und dann auf der anderen Seite solche Statements abgeben. Unfassbar. Offensichtlich weiss bei EA die linke Hand nicht was die rechte tut.


----------



## DerTingel (5. Juli 2009)

@ arg0

es ist halt immer eine frage des anspruches. thurgom, oder auch ich, hat geschrieben dass es für ihn reizvoll ist überschaubare kämpfe zu führen. also nicht zwangsläufig im großen zerg mitrennen, durch strategisches vorgehen kämpfe entscheiden etc. da du nicht geschrieben hast wie deine ansprüche aussehen, kann ich deine posts nicht wirklich einschätzen. die zerger auf erengrad haben sicherlich auch ihren spaß...immer schön mit der masse die meist lächerliche deff von burgen und obis wegrubbeln etc. 
und ja, es ist schon ein kurzweiliger spaß sich ein wenig in den ländern der toten zu verstecken und hinterhältige angriffe zu starten...kurzweilig. aber meistens sieht es halt so aus, dass man entweder einzelne nachzügler abfarmen kann - juhuuu, spaßige kämpfe- oder eben vor einer großen überzahl flüchtet. das ist eben der aspekt, was die spieler aus dem spiel machen. ich würde niemals sagen, dass WAR ein schlechtes spiel ist. es hat halt seine macken, aber darüber kann ich hinwegsehen. aber wenn die community WAR anders sieht als ich, dann ists doch normal, dass ich mir gedanken mache ob es das richtige spiel für mich ist. 
mfg


----------



## Pente (5. Juli 2009)

Jarwid schrieb:


> Das ist allerdings schon bedenklich. Wie kann sich der Pressesprecher eines Unternehmens hinstellen und das eigene Produkt als "grandiosen Misserfolg" hinstellen? Auch wenn er nur das Suchtpotential solcher Spiele relativieren wollte hat der Typ ganz klar den Job verfehlt! Man kann nicht auf der einen Seite einen Haufen Geld für Werbung und Community Management ausgeben und dann auf der anderen Seite solche Statements abgeben. Unfassbar. Offensichtlich weiss bei EA die linke Hand nicht was die rechte tut.


Man sollte nicht immer alles in einen Topf werfen, mixen und dann irgendwas darauß machen. EA ist der Publisher von Warhammer Online, d.h. EA stellt Mythic ein gewisses Budget zur Verfügung. Was Mythic dann mit diesem Budget macht entscheiden sie, bzw jetzt nicht mehr sie sondern die Leiter der neuen MMO-Group. Wenn Mythic also enorm viel in Marketing und Community Management steckt heißt dies längst nicht, dass EA das Produkt "gut" findet oder der Ansicht ist es würde sich gut verkaufen. Auch wenn die Formulierung vielleicht etwas ungünstig gewählt war ist es nichts was irgendjemanden überrascht hätte. EA ist alles andere als zufrieden mit dem aktuellen Stand von Warhammer Online, das ist kein Geheimnis und darauß haben sie auch nie einen Hehl gemacht.


----------



## arg0 (5. Juli 2009)

Also mir wäre es auch lieber wenn die Kämpfe etwas kontrollierter ablaufen würden, sprich weniger CC auf die einzelnen Klassen verteilen, AoE abschwächen bzw. starke AoE Sprüche mit einem großen CD belegen und auch die Statuseffekte besser anzeigen (Hä? Ich bin entwaffnet? Aber ich hab das Schwert doch in der Hand!).

Zur Zeit knallt einfach jeder seine CC Möglichkeiten in den Raum und ständig trifft einen entwaffnet, Kampfunfähig, verlangsamt, durch die Gegend gekickt, gerootet. Ich würde auf Seiten von Mythic einfach das CC Konzept nochmal überarbeiten und den Klassen statt Massen an CC lieber andere Sachen in die Hand geben. Man braucht ja nur mal in andere Spiele zu schauen. Außerdem würde ich gern das Debuff System so überarbeiten das es auch Sinn macht einen Debuff von anderen Spielern zu nehmen. Zur Zeit ist es wesentlich effektiver alles weg zu heilen anstatt den DoT zu entfernen. Ein Zauber der 6 Sekunden hält und dabei alle 2 Sekunden einen Debuff entfernt könnte abhilfe schaffen (auch 6Sek CD). Zumindest würde es dem Kleingruppen PvP etwas mehr Taktik abverlangen. Das sowas im unübersichtlichen Zerg nicht funktioniert ist mir klar.

Ich denke mal unsere Interessen gehen dabei garnicht so weit auseinander aber ich spiele seit der Beta und da das Spiel mal als reines Szenario Spiel entwickelt wurde und das ganze RvR erst kurz vor erscheinen (ein 3/4 Jahr ist kurz) in das Spiel gebracht wurde weil sich alle Spieler beschwert haben, müssen wir heute damit leben das Warhammer sich jetzt erst langsam Richtung DaoC bewegt. Ein Trend den sicher die meisten erkennen dürften, aber es sollte auch klar sein das es halt nicht von heute auf morgen geht. 

Da mir das Spiel in seiner jetztigen Form schon mehr Spaß macht als die alternativen WoW und co. werde ich auch hier bleiben. Eventuell werde ich mir mal Aion anschauen denn das scheint recht viel Potenzial zu haben.

MfG arg0


----------



## 666Anubis666 (5. Juli 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Man sollte nicht immer alles in einen Topf werfen, mixen und dann irgendwas darauß machen. EA ist der Publisher von Warhammer Online, d.h. EA stellt Mythic ein gewisses Budget zur Verfügung. Was Mythic dann mit diesem Budget macht entscheiden sie, bzw jetzt nicht mehr sie sondern die Leiter der neuen MMO-Group. Wenn Mythic also enorm viel in Marketing und Community Management steckt heißt dies längst nicht, dass EA das Produkt "gut" findet oder der Ansicht ist es würde sich gut verkaufen. Auch wenn die Formulierung vielleicht etwas ungünstig gewählt war ist es nichts was irgendjemanden überrascht hätte. EA ist alles andere als zufrieden mit dem aktuellen Stand von Warhammer Online, das ist kein Geheimnis und darauß haben sie auch nie einen Hehl gemacht.


Ganz richtig, sie sagen ja nicht :"Das Spiel ist scheiße so und bleibt es auch!" oder ?  Es klingt mehr nach :"Momentan können wir noch viel verbessern und werden es auch!" 
Und so ist es finde ich besser, denn sie wissen wenigstens das sie was falsch gemacht haben, nicht wie bei einem gewissen anderen MMORPG, wo dann alles was sie machen "richtig" ist, ne ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*hust* WoW *hust*


----------



## Adalfried (5. Juli 2009)

Genau WOW ... lala


ähm Mythic hat aber vor dem Realse andere MMO schlecht gemacht. Ob es WOW war oder gar Funcom und selbst haben sie nichts besonderes geliefert. Das ganze GAme ist alt. Das Prinzip ist alt, die Klassen sind alt, das Kampfsystem ist alt, das gefarme ist alt etc. Aber dennoch haben sie es nicht gepackt zum Laufen zu bekommen. Das Spiel selbst Lagt bei mir teilweise übel rum ... AoC macht das nicht, HDRO macht das auch nicht und andere Games auch nicht ... komisch? Das liegt am Rechner ... jaja schon klar.
Ich finde das Game sollte entweder komplett überarbeitet werden. Das ganze Konzept ist eben auf WOW angelegt. Items farmen, Items farmen und Grinden. Zwar eben keine Mobs, aber Spieler und "PVE" Inis ... obwohl ich mal hörte das es RVR ist ... aber RVR ist nichts weiter als Zergen. Keine Dampfpanzer, Drachen, Großen Dämonen oder andere Dinge ... nein normales BG halt. Vom T1-T4 das gleiche Prinzip vom Open RVR.

Nein das einzige was sie richtig gemacht hatten, war ihr Hype. Das Spiel selbst ist aber nichts neues und nichts besonderes. Es hat alte Grafik, ein altes Kampfsystem, ein altes Grindsystem, altes PVP etc. Da ist nichts neues dran. Dazu glaub ich auch nicht, dass EA damti zu frieden ist. Denn es kostet denk ich so einiges und so viele Leute sind es nicht mehr und Land der Toten ist ja wohl nicht so getopt, wie sie dachten. Weil eben niemand mehr auf Mythic Werbung hört. Sie müssen schon mehr bieten, als bissel Wüstensand um wirklich zu bestehen. Denn was in WAR da ist, gibt es doch schon überall und teilweise stabiler oder ausgereifert. Sie haben eben nur die Warhammer Lore, die viele von uns ja zu recht Lieben. Doch diese Lore haben sie nirgends umgesetzt. Altdorf ist winzig, andere Haupstädte wird es niemals geben, viele große Heldne sind langweilige 10er oder 12er PQs und andere Helden die man nie gehört hat, sind große Megabosse. Man kann als Zwerg kein anständiges Bier Trinken. Die Welt wirkt nicht stimmig, die meisten Mobs laufen langweilig hin und her und das RVR istn icht wirklcih was besonderes.

Man kann nur hoffen sie bekommen das Ruder rum und machen noch was daraus. Nur da müssen sie schon mehr ändern als bissel neuen Content. Denn der alte geht noch net mal richtig auf oder sieht gut aus.


----------



## Pymonte (5. Juli 2009)

Adalfried schrieb:


> Genau WOW ... lala
> 
> bla
> 
> Man kann nur hoffen sie bekommen das Ruder rum und machen noch was daraus. Nur da müssen sie schon mehr ändern als bissel neuen Content. Denn der alte geht noch net mal richtig auf oder sieht gut aus.



Deine Meinung... aber die Mehrheit der Spieler sieht das eben NICHT so. Aber wie mein Kumpel so schön auf dem WFF sagte: "Heulen und Meckern, das können sie alle. Schließlich muss es auch Placeholder in der Evolution geben..."

EDIT: weil ja immer alle über die Devs meckern: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lqxORnQARw
Hat mir ein kumpel geschickt, der selber grad Informatik studiert und grad Stress mit seinem Projekt hat...


----------



## Jarwid (6. Juli 2009)

Naja, Nörgler gibts eben immer. Ich gebe zu bei WAR sinds besonders viele, aber irgendwie scheint sie das Game ja doch nicht loszulassen. Warum treibt es sie sonst immer wieder her um uns mit ihren Ansichten und Theorien zu belasten.

Mir macht WAR derzeit wieder sehr viel Spass und diese Meinung deckt sich mit der meiner Gilden mates. Es ist endlich wieder leben in der Bude, viele unser Altmember sind wieder da, Abends herrscht fast schon wieder Hochbetrieb in der Gilde und selbst ein paar totgeglaubte Member die seit 3 Monaten nicht mehr on waren sind inzwischen wieder da.

Auch im RvR geht wieder was. Nachdem LdT das RvR im T4 Averland fast zum erliegen brachte ist in den letzten Tagen wieder sehr viel los. Und hier muss ich auch unsern Lieblingsfeinden von der Ordnung mal ein Kompliment machen. Mein Eindruck ist das die Order nicht so PvE und LdT geil ist wie ein Großteil der Destrofraktion. Auch mit Zugang zu den Ländern ist die Order immer noch zahlreich im RvR anzutreffen. Daumenhoch und weiter so. 

Ich hoffe nur das Mythic den Schwung den LdT gebracht hat nutzt und *ENDLICH* nen vernünftigen Balancingpatch nachreicht, denn das ist das einzige was alle die ich in WAR kenne schmerzlich vermissen. Es kann nicht sein das ein BW über Sieg und Niederlage in einem Szenario entscheidet. Wenn da hoffentlich *KURZFRISTIG* was kommt, werden viele auch bleiben. Bleibt das Balancing aus, dann gehts schnell wieder bergab.


----------



## Adalfried (6. Juli 2009)

Weil es die Warhammer Lore hat und die vielen gefällt und mir ja auch. Aber leider haben sie eben nichts besonderes und neues gemacht, dass entäuscht ja am meisten. Sie haben den alten Schnee von Gestern in Warhammer gepackt. 
Aber ich frag mich eh, was Mythic die 3 Jahre gemacht hat. Sie hätten lieber 4 Jahre machen sollen und was richtiges daraus. Denn die Mehrheit der Spiele erfreut Warhammer Online eben nicht. Gerade Warhammer Alliancei st ein Forum zum stöbern und ... naja.

Warhammer ist eine hübsche Lore, aber man trifft sie nirgends an in WAR. Wie gesagt ich hoffe der neue Chef und die neuen Teammitglieder geben voll Gas. Denn Mythic hat eben wie Funcom zu viel Versprochen und kaum was davon gehalten. sie haben eben alles rein geworfen, dass eben vieles da ist. Zum Beispiel die jobs etc, aber man sieht daran dass es eben nur rein geworfen ist und nichts für dauer geschaffen wurde. 

Im ganzen wirkt das Spiel eher so wie ... schnell fertig machen und Geld verdienen. Es wirkt eben durch etliche Konzept Probleme, die alte Engine die sie benutzt haben, etliche Klassenkonzeptfehler und das ganze. Sie haben eben einfach nirgends richtig bis zum Ende gedacht. Es ist ein Mix aus RVR und PVE, der bis zum Ende getrennt läuft und ganz am Ende macht man es dann doch und muss es sogar machen. Also weiß net ... so richtig durchdacht ist das alles nicht.


----------



## Nazar (6. Juli 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> naja, ich bin da ebenfalls zwiegespalten. eigentlich finde ich das konzept von WAR und auch von den ländern der toten genial...eigentlich.
> ich finde es nur traurig, was die community daraus macht. es geht nur darum schnell etwas zu erreichen, spannende kämpfe finden kaum noch statt. die meisten spieler schliessen sich dem zerg an, damit man möglichst schnell und ohne widerstand die keeps und bfos holt und die zonen lockt.
> das ist sehr frustrierend für die leute, die gerne mit ihrer gilde in kleinen gruppen losziehen...wenn ich mit meiner gilde durch die gebiete reite, sind wir meistens 6-10 leute. oft trifft man dann auf das 10-20fache an gegnern. man wechselt das gebiet, in der hoffnung dass es dort besser aussieht...aber das tut es leider nicht. es wird nurnoch in großen massen durch die gegend gezogen.
> anfangs hab ich noch gedacht, WAR könnte eine art schach mit echtzeit kämpfen sein...also dass es wichtig ist einzelne gruppen oder evtl auch kriegstrupps strategisch zu platzieren. naja, die realität sieht anders aus.
> ...



Oh man, wo fängt man am Besten an?

Zuerst kann man niemanden mit gutem Gewissen zu WAR raten!
Sich auf zukünftige Verbesserungen zu berufen, grenzt schon an Dummheit. Seit der Beta werden Sachen versprochen, die kurz nach dem Release nachgereicht werden sollten: "die restlichen Städte"!
Was einige, die keinen Sinn für das Spiel haben, als nicht so wichtig ansehen, zeigt gerade jetzt und immer wieder wie sehr und diese Städte fehlen.
Wird einen Hauptstadt angegriffen ist das komplette T4 RvR für 18 Std. sinnbefeit. Die immer noch fehlenden Städte hätten dieses Riesenmanko schon längst behoben!

Dann zum Thema epische Schlachten!
Laghammer online ist das erste, was diese schon mal unmöglich macht, hinzu kommt dann noch die Bevölkerungbegrenzung bei Festungsraids. Dies führ dazu, dass KT's auseinandergerissen werden oder sich ein Großteil der Spieler, aus Frust, gar nicht mehr an dem oRvR beteiligt. Andere wieder stehen schon vorher, um dieses Manko informiert, in der Festung oder den Camps rum, um wenigstens einmal am Tag oRvR machen zu können.

Das größte aller Probleme ist aber diese EXTREME Unausgeglichenheit beim Balancing!
Mir ist bisher nur in DAoC ähnliches vorgekommen; Entwickler Mythic! Nachtigal ik hör dir trapsen!
AoE ist komplett überzogen. Casterklassen die als Nahkämpfer in der ersten Reihe stehen und teilweise in FotM Gruppen ganze KTs in SEKUNDEN wegbomben. Eigentlich nicht weiter wild! Ein Hotfix und gut ist die Sache ABER hier hat die Community die Rechnung ohne Mythic gemacht!
Kein Hotfix! Nein, lieber LotD, ein Pseudo RvR Gebiet, bringen, welches zum fehlehaften Balancing der Klassen nun auch noch das Ungleichgewicht der beiden gegnerischen Parteien fördert. Die Partei mit der Dominaz auf dem Server hat fast Dauerzugang zum LotD. Das die dort zu findenden PvE Items besser als jedes RvR Item ist, ist nur noch ein tropfen auf den heissen Stein!
WARCaster online. Alle Klassen, die nicht hauptsächlich AoE Fähigkeiten nutzen, sind nun seit 4 Monaten Opferklassen!
FotM: Siggi/DoK, Blaiz/Chosen, BW/Sorc.. seit 4 Monaten!

Schon vor dem Patch 1.2 wurden schnelle und deutliche VERBESSERUNGEN im Burgendesign versprochen, um den Missstand des Massensterbens am Tor und an der Rampe zum Lord zu beheben. Von Rampen und anderen Änderungen war die Rede (AE sollte nicht mehr so wirksam sein.. lächerlich). Was ist passiert? Genau, der AE Schaden wurde MASSIV angehoben. 
Tja, irgendwie hatte ich da schon den Eindruck, da hat jemand bei der Rechnung + und - vertauscht.

Nach nun 4 Monaten haben wir Patch 1.3 und immer noch die gleichen Probleme, teilweise sogar stärker als vorher!
Troz nochmaliger Verringerung der Spieleranzahl bei Festungsraids, lagt es wie die Hölle!
Bugs die mit 1.2 behoben schienen, hat 1.3 wieder ins Spiel gebracht.
Immer noch verlangsamen Wälzereinträge jeglichen Ladevorgang.
Mehr PvE oder RvE (Kreisraiden wenn die Gener im Bett oder im LotD sind).
Immer noch ist bei einem Hauptstadraid für 18 Std. nix los!
Immer noch versauen low level einen erfolgreichen Hauptstadraid!
Der Levelbereich in den Szenarien ist immer noch zu groß (dieses Problem wurde schon in der closed Beta aufgezeigt)
Usw.

Und dann gibt es allen ernstes Leute, die behaupten, dass WAR ständig verbessert wurde und sich diese auch im Spiel bemerkbar machen!?
Wenn das keinen Fanboys sind, wer dann?
Das Bevölkerungslimit für Festungsraids zu verringern ist KEINE Verbesserung!
Den Gegner durch das LotD aus dem oRvR zu nehmen ist KEINE Verbesserung!
Den AE anzuheben obwohl schon vorher von Mythic gesagt wurd, dass Engstellen ein großes Problem bei Burgen und Festungen sind, ist KEINE Verbesserung!
Dank übertriebener Reichweite und Stärke des AE Heals, die Aufrüstung einer Burg zu negieren, ist KEINE Verbesserung (2 Spalta/Slayer hauen Burglord um, bevor das 1 Tor offen ist)!
USW.

Und dann behaupten hier Leute, dass das alles an den Spielern selber liegen soll!
So fern jeglicher Realität kann doch keiner geboren sein!?


Ah und nun zum Schattenkrieger!
Der soll ja so gefährlich in der Hand eines skilligen Spielers sein! Ah ja!
Wo verstecken sich die?
Meine Hexe wurde 1 mal von einem Schattenkrieger gekillt, weil ich afk war!
Ich behaupte mal steif und fest: wer sich von einem SK killen lässt ist entweder afk oder einfach nur unfähig.
Überrascht mich ein SK auf max Reichweite, fliehe ich und knöpfe ihn mir vor, wenn er mir folgt. Ist er schon nah dran, laufe ich hin und kille Ihn. Selbst mein Heil Schami putzt SK locker von der Platte, dauert aber kein Problem! Mein Dok zerfetzt den in der Luft und mein Squig muss nur müde lächeln.
Bin ich nun ein skilliger Spieler?
Nein!
Denn mein Schattenkrieger (ja, ich spiele auch Order) wird von allen anderen Klassen ausgekontert, die von guten Spielern gespielt werden.
Und dann der angeblich hoche Schaden des SK.
Offensichtlich haben viele der "SK ist gut" Sager keinen Plan!
Ohne Moralfähigkeiten macht jede andere Klasse mehr Singleschaden PRO SEKUNDE als der SK!
Und beim AE Schaden steht er auch ganz hinten an und selbst da braucht er guten support, da er immer in Reichweite der AE Meele muss. Ein gefundenes Fressen für jeden Spalta/CB!
Und dann kann man den Schattenkrieger auch ganz toll als Nahkämpfer skillen... nur wen juckt das? Alle "echten" Nahkampklassen sind stärker!
Der SK hat schon viel mit den Stellungen zu kämpfen, welche Ihm zwar erlauben die Art des Angriffs zu ändern ABER leider nicht erlauben seine TAKTIKEN IM KAMPF zu ändern.. tja schön doof!
Jetzt kommt bestimmt einer mit Hybride!
Nein der SK ist KEIN Hybride, dazu müsste er mehr als nur einen Baum hochskillen können oder zumindest sehr viel mehr Grundfähgikeiten haben.
Dank der hohen Castzeiten und der damit verbundenen extremen LoS Anfälligkeit, ist der SK nur als Ballast gut! JEDE andere Klasse ist IMMER die bessere Besetzung (je nachdem wie der SK geskillt ist).
Wer würde einen SK einem BW/Machinisten/WL/HJ/Blaiz/etc. wirklich vorziehen wollen. Ich mit Sicherheit nicht, da ich weiß was er kann und was er alles nicht kann und das alle anderen Klassen es viel besser können.
Aber klar, der SK ist absolut der Hammer, wenn man die geheim "Cheats" kennt!


----------



## Pymonte (6. Juli 2009)

jupi, sind eben alle sofort Fanboys, wenn sie WAR nicht hassen und alle positiven Änderungen sind ja eh scheiße, da sie ja in WAR sind. Auch nachgelieferter Content ist echt ne Frechheit. Eigentlich hat sich WAR seit Release stark verschlechtert. Da wir diese Weisheiten nun kennen, Nazar, kannst du ja fortan diesem Forum fern bleiben.


----------



## Huds (6. Juli 2009)

Thurgom schrieb:


> Du definierst also den Spielspass in WAR durch KT's, die den ganzen Tag Zonen locken und Keeps raiden ??? Sry, so eine Gilde ist das letzte, was ich in einem PvP-Spiel haben möchte. Wenn ich mit totaler Überzahl durch die Gegend ziehen will, um leere Keeps/Objectives oder sonstwas zu raiden, kann ich genauso in Random-KT's gehen... hat den selben Effekt.



Dann hast du das Spielprinzip ganz einfach nicht verstanden. Wenn du solo kills haben möchtest spiel Counterstike und selbst da bekommst du solo kaum was gepacken weil auch dies ein Teamspiel ist. Fast alle warhammerklassen sind so ausgelegt das der eine den anderen im 1on1 nicht töten kann. Geht ganz einfach nicht wenn beide gleiches equip und gleiche Erfahrung haben. Aus diesem grund kann man auch keine Duelle austragen weils es sinnlos wäre.

Warhammer ist gar kein pvp spiel nur zur info ... 

Du sagst random kt, mach doch. Bei gleicher kt stärke 24 vs 24 wette ich bekommt der random kt nicht einen einzigen Tod und liegen alle im Dreck. Was das mit überzahl zutun haben soll weiss ich nicht. Hab auch keine Ahnung aus welchem Server du spielst aber im t4 leere keeps und objekte die nicht verteidigt werden sind mir total unbekannt und selbst um 5 uhr morgends in der woche nicht möglich. Da muss man schon ganz ganz grosses Glück haben oder es ist absicht, einnehmen lassen weils einer anderen Gilde gehört und selbst beanspruchen hinterher. Ansonsten redest du irgendwie von einem anderen spiel als ich sorry.


----------



## Brummbör (6. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> jupi, sind eben alle sofort Fanboys, wenn sie WAR nicht hassen und alle positiven Änderungen sind ja eh scheiße, da sie ja in WAR sind. Auch nachgelieferter Content ist echt ne Frechheit. Eigentlich hat sich WAR seit Release stark verschlechtert. Da wir diese Weisheiten nun kennen, Nazar, kannst du ja fortan diesem Forum fern bleiben.



klingt nach: mami die mögen mein spielzeug nicht.
wenn du keine kritik verträgst kannst ja von dem forum fern bleiben und ein eigenes aufmachen indem nur lob über warhammer steht.


----------



## Pymonte (6. Juli 2009)

Brummbör schrieb:


> klingt nach: mami die mögen mein spielzeug nicht.
> wenn du keine kritik verträgst kannst ja von dem forum fern bleiben und ein eigenes aufmachen indem nur lob über warhammer steht.



post gelesen... nicht verstanden... aber dennoch geantwortet *seufz*

Du fährst auf der gleichen Schiene, wie Nazar. Jeder der WAR nicht scheiße findet, ist eben ein Fanboy. Tja, wie sagt man so schön? Nimm die Rosa Brille ab? In eurem Fall wohl eher die Schwarze Brille. Man kann, nur mal so als Erklärung, auch kritisieren ohne zu flamen. 

Und genauso gibt es viele gute Sachen in WAR, man muss nicht immer so tun, als wäre das Spiel selbst nur ein Haufen Müll und die Entwickler unfähig. Das ist definitiv nicht der Fall. Allerdings kommt es bei vielen Posts so rüber als wäre WAR so gestartet wie AoC und hätte danach stetig abgebaut... aber das ist nun mal einfach nicht der Fall. Kritik ist gern gesehen, nur das ewig Denunzieren könnte man endlich mal sein lassen.

Oder gehst du mit deinem/r Freund/in ins Restaurant und beschwerst dich dann darüber, dass:
*der Ober dich nicht ständig anlächelt
*das Essen nicht haargenau wie bei Mutti schmeckt
*der Tisch nicht optimalen Sonneneinfall hat
*dir das Wasser am Zahnfleisch weh tut
*dir der Wein, den du selber bestellt hast, nicht edel genug ist
*dir das Ambiente nicht gefällt?
*usw
Wenn ja hast du entweder einen sehr kulante Partner oder bald keinen mehr.
Dir steht übrigens auch jederzeit frei das Restaurant zu verlassen, wenn es dich so sehr stört. 

Ich hoffe du verstehst, was ich dir sagen will? Kleine Mängel gibt es überall, ständig drauf rumzureiten nervt deine Mitmenschen einfach nur. Echte Probleme/Fehler sollte man sofort nennen und auch kritisieren, aber in der richtigen Form, am richtigen Ort und im angemessenem Maße.

Um nochmal zum Restaurant Beispiel zurückzukommen: Das Restaurant hat 3 Sterne. Ein gutes, ordentliches Restaurant eben. Viele Menschen mögen es so wie es ist. Du magst es nicht, bzw findest einiges mangelhaft. Stehst du dann vor der Tür des Restaurants um jeden potentiellen Neukunden abzuschrecken oder hinterlässt du vielleicht mal eine Kritik wegen dem einen kaputten Pissoir? Oder meidest das Restaurant eben fortan...

Wir leben nachwievor in einer sozialen Gesellschaft. Und viele Spieler mögen WAR nachwievor. So zu tun, als wären alle Spieler nun Fanboys, Hohlköpfe oder Zurückgebliebene verbessert nicht gerade den Umgang miteinander.
Nicht umsonst wird heutzutage immer öfter in Foren gestrichen, geclosed und gebannt, weil einfach kaum einer höfliche Umgangsformen oder Etikette hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adalfried (6. Juli 2009)

Also Zonen Locken ist langweilig, weil ich kein Sinn darin sehe. Ich meine ich bin Hochelfen Fan und Zwergen Fan. Als Hochelf ist ganz Ultuhan gefall ... naja außer Mahlstrom da wäre ja eh alles vorbei und die Hauptstadt ... gut sehr schön.
Mal ehrlich warum soll ich um Burgen kämpfen, die ich garnicht kenne? Wie kommen Dunkelelfen Burgen nach Ultuhan? .

Ich kämpfe also die ganze Zeit nicht um Hauptstädte und um mein Volk, sondern um Zonen locken. Ich locke ne Zone und bekommen langweiligen Bonus XP und Renown etc. Was will ich damit bessere Items ... super ... genau wie bei anderen MMOs. Gibt wenige Aussnahmen wo Items keine Rolle spielen und jeder sie bekommt, Guild Wars. Aber nein da schaut Mythic nicht ab ... WOW ist der Abkucker und Items sind wichtig.
Super also ich Locke zonen für Items und das ich in die nächste Zone komme und dann wieder, um dann die Hauptstadt zu raiden ... na sauber. Doch ab dann geht das PQ und Szen gefarme herum, bis die Zeit um ist. Dann farmt man irgendwelche PVE Mobs und brennt ne Hauptstadt nieder ... wau. Altdorf interessiert zwar niemanden wirklich, aber es wird als Zentrum der Warhammerwelt gemacht. 

Ich finde Mythic hat weder das GEfühl von einem RPG vermittelt, noch das Gefühl überhaupt in der Warhammerwelt zu sein, noch das Gefühl überhaupt etwas zu erreichen. Es ist mir klar, dass ich 1 Soldat bin, ein Soldat aus den Reihen von Elite der Völker. Aber wenn eine ganze Armee ne Zone lockt, passiert doch nichts weiter? Immerköniging Tot, der Weiße Turm ne PQ, der große ober Magier ist net mal so stark wie ein T4 Boss? Der könnte den Feuerorden vernichten ohne dafür sich anzustrengen und seine Leibgarde aus Schwertmeistern ist stark genug um es mit vielen Feinden auf zu nehmen. Nein 12 Mann reichen für eine Elfenfestung ja zu. Im Hochelfengebiet trifft man so oft auf Bauwerke die einen bekannten Namen haben ... nur im PVE. Im RVR kämpft man um nichts, also um garnichts eigentlich. Im PVE trifft man auf Elfenhaupstädte ... ja ... nur sieht man das nicht. Meine 3 Elfenhäuser und ne Mauer ist doch ne Stadt ... 

Weiß net Mythic hat sich keine Mühe gegeben und von der Belagerung von dieser Slayerzwergenstadt reden wir garnicht erst. Ne Wehrstadt mit 12 Mann belagern ... lol genau ... aber für Altdorf brauch man mehr.

Ich finde sie haben alles nur so schnell gemacht, so rein geworfen und fertig gemacht. So das vom T1-T4 alles da ist, Quests, Mobs, Content etc. Das AoC ja nicht hatte. Mythic hat aber dafür eins nicht gemacht, sie haben sich keine Mühe gegeben und jetzt so viele Lücken, Fehler und Konzept Prolbeme, dass es nicht aufgeht. Funcom hatte nur zu viel Versprochen, aber ihr Konzept war schon da. Mythic hat noch mehr Versprochen udn sogar Funcom beleidigt und sich als Besser hingestellt. Nur leider sind wir die Community und wir spielen ihr Spiel. Daher hören eben viele auf mit Warhammer und gehen. 

Sie haben keine Hauptstädte eingebaut.
Sie haben ne PVE Zone gemacht, aber kein Balanced.
Sie haben kein Abwechslungsreiches RVR, wem Zergen Fun macht ok. Aber wo sind die Dampfpanzer etc.
Ich will net alles im PVE haben? Wozu ist es denn RVR, damit ich im PVE Questen geh, Grinden ...
Mal ehrlich wer farmt diese Tome Titel? Vorallem etliche wichtige Tome Taktiken gibt es im T1 und T2 ... macht das mal auf Open RVR.

Sie haben zwar nette Titel ... aber wer will sich schon 10.000 mal nackt anklicken? 10.000 mal Wölfe töten, Spinnen und sonstwas? Wer bitte macht das und wem macht das eigentlich Spaß? Ich dachte wir machen ein Open RVR Game der neuen Generation. Aber ich muss immernoch Quest annehmen und abgeben und wieder annehmen. Gerade die Verteidigen eines BOs sind oft sinfnrei. Man brauch sie erstens und dafür muss man ab und zu 15 Minuten warten und wenn man sie hat muss man dort kämpfen und dann auch noch wieder abgeben ... etc.
Warum keine Sammler wie im PVE? Einfach Spieler in der Zone killen und abgeben ... fertig. Warum aus den ganzen RVR Zonen keine PQs machen wo es Bonis gibt wenn man BOs einnimt, warum sind die BOs so Wertlos und Unbedeuten? Wenn sie doch wichtig sein soll.

Es wirkt vieles Lieblos gerade die Warhammer Lore und die Welt ist mehr als Lieblos umgesetzt. Vieles erlebt man nicht in einem MMO, sondern im Questtext ... bitte wer liest den immer alle und jeden Questtext? Ich dachte wir haben die Welt der Animationen, da kann man doch vieles darüber erzählen ... nein. Immerköning ist Tot und man kann nichts gegen machen, man bekommt davon im RVR nichts mit. Im PVE im Questtext ... Imrik der Drachenprinz ... tot. Ein Assasine ... net mal der Druchii ... nein Namenlos und Neu und einschlag Drache und Imrik tot ... ja nichts dagegen. Aber wo ist der Kampf? Warum ein Questtext?
Etliche Dinge sind Lieblos gemacht und fix als Quest info hinzu gebracht. Ganze Städte sind kleine Dörfer aus zwei Häusern.

Aber im RVR kämpft man eben um nichts und das ist was mich stört. Man kämpft um einen Zonen Lock um am Ende um eine Hauptstadt zu kämpfen. Aber auf den ganzen Weg ist schon alles erledigt und mal ehrlich im PVE wirkt es auch nicht. Das Imperium überrannt. Aber ein Sonnenritter und sein Buddy Sigipriest laufen vom T1 bis T4 durch alles durch und hacken alles klein ... naja passt doch überhaupt nicht. Man hätte das T1 mit Questent und alles machen können, halt ein Tut mit RVR und am T2 dann fast nur noch RVR. Weil wir sind doch die Armee oder täusche ist. Aber worum kämpfen wir? Um Bos die ich net kenne, um Burgen die unwichtig sind. Barak Varr ist ein super Beispiel. Man kämpft um ne Burg .... net um Barak Varr ... nein um die Burg davor und wenn man die hat, hat man Barak Varr ... genau. Wie mit dem Weißen Turm, der ist nicht wichtig ... wozu ist nur alles Wissen der Asur drin und ne Riesen Armee aus Schwertmeistern, Erzmagier und einem Freak als Chef. Aber was ist es ... ne PQ und eine unwichtige Burg, die ich net kenne und sogar den DE gehört ist eine wichtiger Teil des RVR? Warum kämpfen wir net um den Weißen Turm als RVR Lake ... warum um ne DE Burg? Warum diese auch immer dort ist mit Festungswall etc.


----------



## Clashmaniac (6. Juli 2009)

Hab auch acc vorerst auf eis gelegt jetzt.
Kein bock noch wochen zu warten bis mal en balance patch kommt.


Hab aion vorbestellt, beta event dieses we gezockt, mal was auf maximalen einstellungen fluessig spielen koennen was dann sogar besser aussieht... trotz das durch enorme möglichkeiten in der char erstellung es laggen müsste... ..wow..
Auch startgebiet war so voll wie so manch eine festung.. und es lief wie geschmiert.
Dazu sehen pvp movies dank flugfaehigkeit und fehlendem übertriebenen AE-Stun/snare/Dam/mezz whatever enorm dynamisch und spassig aus. Da ich selber nur lvl 11 gemacht habe mit 2 verschiedenen klassen konnte ich leider noch nicht in den genuss kommen.

Auch kommt es dem spiel zugute das nicht so getan wird als ob 1 millionen menschen aufm server zocken und es dafür sooo viele gebiete in den verschiedenen lvl bereichen gibt..
Sogar in soner scheiss beta sieht jedes gebiet und auch die hauptstadt viel belebter aus.

Wennich mir jetzt in war en char erstelle kann ich bis lvl 30 warten bis mir überhaupt einer über den weg rennt, ausser ich bin im szenario.

Warhammer könnte sooo gut sein....
..oder daoc war doch nur en glückstreffer von mythic...


...naja...
...nach so langer zeit war verfechten darf ich mir auch mal luft machen... und weinen ;*(
Bitte patcht den scheiss dann kommich wieder :**((


an diese fanboy discussion..
kritik is gut, die haut man kurz raus. Aber man geht auch nicht ins fussballstadion und nervt die leute dann wie scheisse fussball doch ist. Stundenlang hier hin und her diskutieren is einfach nur total laecherlich.


----------



## Shagkul (6. Juli 2009)

Ihr nehmt Spiele wirklich zu persönlich, ich denke nicht das die Entwickler mit Absicht etwas falsch machen.

Mir gefällts, es steht zwar noch viel Arbeit an, aber es macht mir persönlich Spaß. 

Vielleicht bin ich auch von Ultima noch einiges gewöhnt und bin von daher viel geduldiger egal mit welchem Spiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gr3xter (6. Juli 2009)

Also eigentlich wollte ich nur wissen, ob man mir zu dem Spiel raten kann... Jetzt ist das in einen WAR-Fanboys vs WAR-Hasser  - krieg geraten ...

Hab ja noch meinen Test-Acc und hab da noch 2-3 andere Fragen:

Beim RvR mit meinem Maschinisten auf lvl 8 werde ich schnell und gerne von Nahkämpfern weggeklatscht, aber alle sagen, dass der Maschinist OP wäre. Das ist ja dann nur im Endlevel-Bereich so, oder?

Wie siehts denn aus, wenn ich jeden Tag meine 2-3 Stunden ins leveln investiere. Wie lange dauert das dann ca bis 40?

Eine Klasse, die mir auch extrem Spaß macht, ist der Spalta, würdet ihr mir zu dem raten oder is der auch ungünstig zur Zeit?


----------



## Norjena (7. Juli 2009)

Gr3xter schrieb:


> Beim RvR mit meinem Maschinisten auf lvl 8 werde ich schnell und gerne von Nahkämpfern weggeklatscht, aber alle sagen, dass der Maschinist OP wäre. Das ist ja dann nur im Endlevel-Bereich so, oder?
> 
> Wie siehts denn aus, wenn ich jeden Tag meine 2-3 Stunden ins leveln investiere. Wie lange dauert das dann ca bis 40?
> 
> Eine Klasse, die mir auch extrem Spaß macht, ist der Spalta, würdet ihr mir zu dem raten oder is der auch ungünstig zur Zeit?



1. Op ist relativ, AoE Schaden ist verdammt gut, Singeltarget kann man eigentlich auch nicht meckern, was dir halt auf lvl 8 fehlt ist irgendwie CC...du kannst Melees nicht weghalten, das kommt noch.
2. Jeden Tag 2-3Stunden? Hm...kommt darauf an wie, nur PvP kanns gut 4Wochen oder mehr dauern, mit Gruppenqeusts farmen gehts vl schneller...ist aber schwer abzuschätzen.
3. Spalta ist halt Fotm, Aoe Spammer, gibt auch ne brauchbare Singeltargetskillung aber die geht im AoE meist unter, ist imo sehr beliebt und gibts wie Sand am Meer, kann sich aber mit dem nächsten Patch schon wiedern ändern.

Ansonsten...@Nasac zb, wenn WAR es wert ist darüber einen so langen Beschwerdepost zu schreiben kann es ja nicht dermaßen schlecht sein oder? Muss Pymonte voll und ganz zustimmen, manche Dinge in WAR gefallen mir nach wie vor, andere nicht, obwohl ich derzeit nicht spiele komme ich nicht jeden Tag und rede das Spiel schlecht, nur bei 1-2Themen wo ich warscheinlich ab und zu etwas empfindlich reagiere.

Aber ich rede ganz sicher nicht das ganze Spiel schlecht, noch das es immer schlechter wird und sowieso alles scheiße ist, das stimmt definitiv nicht.


----------



## xerkxes (7. Juli 2009)

Warhammer mit Lvl 8 unterscheidet sich sehr stark von Warhammer mit Lvl 40. Erst im T4 kommen vermehrt die Bombergruppen ins Spiel, die Warhammer so stark zusetzen.


----------



## arg0 (7. Juli 2009)

Gr3xter schrieb:


> Also eigentlich wollte ich nur wissen, ob man mir zu dem Spiel raten kann... Jetzt ist das in einen WAR-Fanboys vs WAR-Hasser  - krieg geraten ...
> 
> Hab ja noch meinen Test-Acc und hab da noch 2-3 andere Fragen:
> 
> ...




Der Maschinist hat meiner Meinung nach den Vorteil das zumindest im Singeltarget Bereich als auch im AoE Bereich alles in ordnung ist und man ihn hier gut spielen kann. Ich hatte meinen bis Level 32 gebracht und war eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit ihm. Er lässt sich wirklich schön und vielseitig spielen.

Also ich habe mit meinem Gardisten ca. 8 Tage Spielzeit gebraucht. Dabei habe ich eigentlich eine Mischung aus Open RvR, Questen, Szenarien und Grinden betrieben. Außerdem habe ich noch viel mit anderen Leuten zusammen gemacht was mich jetzt in Sachen Level oder Ruf nicht weiter gebracht hat. Ich denke mal das ist ein guter Schnitt. In Realzeit habe ich glaube so 3 Monate gebraucht bis ich soweit war. Es geht aber mit Sicherheit auch schneller, ich habe aber so gespielt das ich auch Spaß an der Sache hatte.

Der Spalta ist zur Zeit eine Klasse die von sehr vielen Leuten gespielt wird und wohl die Nahkampfklasse die den meisten Schaden macht. Da sich aber, ähnlich wie beim Slayer, sehr viele Spieler über den Schaden beschweren nehme ich an das er wohl bald gesenkt wird. Viele nutzen den Spalta aber auch als 1 Tasten Char der nur seinen AoE Skill spammt. Ich muss aber auch sagen das ein Spalta der sich auf Einzelziel Schaden spezialisiert hat mein bester Freund im BG ist und ich diesen liebend gern unterstütze. Leider gibt es davon nur wenige.

MfG arg0


----------



## Thurgom (7. Juli 2009)

Huds schrieb:


> Dann hast du das Spielprinzip ganz einfach nicht verstanden. Wenn du solo kills haben möchtest spiel Counterstike und selbst da bekommst du solo kaum was gepacken weil auch dies ein Teamspiel ist. Fast alle warhammerklassen sind so ausgelegt das der eine den anderen im 1on1 nicht töten kann. Geht ganz einfach nicht wenn beide gleiches equip und gleiche Erfahrung haben. Aus diesem grund kann man auch keine Duelle austragen weils es sinnlos wäre.
> 
> Warhammer ist gar kein pvp spiel nur zur info ...
> 
> Du sagst random kt, mach doch. Bei gleicher kt stärke 24 vs 24 wette ich bekommt der random kt nicht einen einzigen Tod und liegen alle im Dreck. Was das mit überzahl zutun haben soll weiss ich nicht. Hab auch keine Ahnung aus welchem Server du spielst aber im t4 leere keeps und objekte die nicht verteidigt werden sind mir total unbekannt und selbst um 5 uhr morgends in der woche nicht möglich. Da muss man schon ganz ganz grosses Glück haben oder es ist absicht, einnehmen lassen weils einer anderen Gilde gehört und selbst beanspruchen hinterher. Ansonsten redest du irgendwie von einem anderen spiel als ich sorry.



Das Counterstrike Argument ist ausgelutscht, lasst euch mal was neues einfallen. Nur weil ihr mit 1v1's nicht klar kommt oder es nicht euer Spiel-Stil ist, müsst ihr es nicht schlecht reden oder behaupten, dass es in WAR nichts zu suchen hat. So gut wie jede Klasse hat gegen jede andere Klasse eine Chance, wer das Gegneteil behauptet, hat es einfach noch nicht probiert...

Und ich freue mich für dich, dass auf eurem Server alles so toll ist. Nur komisch, dass man in FOren zu 99% immer nur liest, dass lotd das RvR vollkommen getötet hat... Bei uns werden 80% des Tages nur leere Objectives eingenommen und ich spiele auf Erengrad, einem recht vollen Server. Deswegen auch meine Meinung über Random-KT's... ob ich bei uns in einer Zerg-GIlde spiele die ganze KT's stellen kann oder in einer Random Warband mitlaufe, macht 0 Unterschied, da es sowieso meistens keine Verteidiger gibt..


----------



## Churchak (7. Juli 2009)

Adalfried schrieb:


> ... Immerköning ist Tot und man kann nichts gegen machen,


ich stimm dir ja in deinem Text bei vielen zu und da wurde sehr viel "verwurstet" was einem im Herzen weh tut !barak varr zB hät so nen schöner neben ort/nebenhauptstadt werden können und als ordler kommt man ned mal in die nähe,Slayerfestung ne destro öq ........ Teclis steht unauffällig in altdorf in ner ecke rum das man nur per zufall über ihn stolpert ...... 
Aber um auf den Quote zurück zu kommen  da gegen macht man ja was ! man rettet die Immerkönigin ja zum schluss ...zumindest wenn man den endboss in LV packt.


----------



## arg0 (7. Juli 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> ich stimm dir ja in deinem Text bei vielen zu und da wurde sehr viel "verwurstet" was einem im Herzen weh tut !barak varr zB hät so nen schöner neben ort/nebenhauptstadt werden können und als ordler kommt man ned mal in die nähe,Slayerfestung ne destro öq ........ Teclis steht unauffällig in altdorf in ner ecke rum das man nur per zufall über ihn stolpert ......
> Aber um auf den Quote zurück zu kommen  da gegen macht man ja was ! man rettet die Immerkönigin ja zum schluss ...zumindest wenn man den endboss in LV packt.



Das finde ich auch sehr Schade... bei WoW werden die besonderen Personen alle einfach so zu Raidbossen gemacht und sehr viele haben sich beschwert. In Warhammer werden die wichtigen Personen aber sogar zu einfachen Gruppenquests gemacht die viele Spieler noch nicht mal zu Gesicht bekommen haben. Auf der anderen Seite stehen aber in den Festungen irgendwelche namenlosen pseudo Komandanten die 10x stärker sind. Wenn ein Imrik in der Festung gestanden hätte, dann hätte ich damit leben können auch wenn ich es nicht gut finde das er da steht, aber zumindest würde es seine Wichtigkeit betonen.

Ich kann bis heute nicht verstehen das GW es zugelassen hat das die Lore so verschandelt wurde. Im TT sind schon seit ich denken kann keine Helden mehr gestorben und GW klammert sich regelrecht an den Status Quo während Mythic in ihrer, wenn auch paralelenm Story erstmal alle Helden tötet nur damit dann später nur noch Unbekannte auftauchen können. Ich meine, wer leitet denn jetzt die Expedition in die LdT. Dregg Miefauge... kennt den jemand? Würde dort ein Malus Darkblade stehen hätte das was wesentlich cooleres.

MfG arg0


----------



## tribaldoc (7. Juli 2009)

(Hard) schrieb:


> moin, meiner meinung nach wirds stetig besser!
> im rvr ist nahezu pausenlos was los, die scenarien gehen gut auf, und der lang ersehnte balancepatch steht vor der tür!
> 
> fazit: ich bin zufrieden und würde es weiter empfehlen!
> ...



drakenwald ist ja auch ein kinderserver, genauso wie caroburg. der einzig vernüftige server ist averland und der ist unterbevölkert, weil die
ganzen pve leute lieber "farmen".
und seit dem "land of the dead" patch kannst das spiel vergessen.
t4 ist tot, nur noch überzahl rush solange bis die fraktion zugang zum land der toten hat, ansonsten muß man sich als lvl30+ in den scenarien
von den lvl40 die gerade keinen zugang zum land der toten haben, abfarmen lassen.
ich habe meinen account stillgelegt. und wer an einen "balancepatch" glaubt, der glaubt auch an den weihnachtsmann.


----------



## tribaldoc (7. Juli 2009)

Thurgom schrieb:


> Ich finde es loht sich im Moment NULL wieder anzufangen, wenn du ein PvP-Fan bist.
> 
> Das Lotd System macht richtiges PvP/RvR fast unmöglich, da immer ein riesen Zerg durch die Zonen rollt (die Fraktion die nach Lotd möchte). Was nicht heissen soll dass Lotd Spass macht... aber wie jeder PvE-Contend wird es schnell langweilig. Ich war einmal in allen Inis und habe jetzt schon keine Lust mehr drauf.
> 
> Keine Ahnung wie hier jemand behaupten kann, dass im RvR fast immer was los ist. Ausser ihr bezeichnet leere Keeps raiden und Zonenlocks ohne Gegenwehr leechen als spannendes RvR.



/sign


----------



## xerkxes (7. Juli 2009)

Thurgom schrieb:


> ob ich bei uns in einer Zerg-GIlde spiele die ganze KT's stellen kann oder in einer Random Warband mitlaufe, macht 0 Unterschied, da es sowieso meistens keine Verteidiger gibt..



Jo, auf Carroburg ist es zum Sport geworden die Zonen bis zur Festung zu locken um die Festung selber dann nur noch halbherzig (oder gar nicht) anzugreifen. Meiner Meinung nach sind 2 Dinge daran Schuld: Der starke AE, der es Angreifern fast unmöglich macht etwas zu reißen und die Belohnungen. Wer reißt sich den Arsch auf wenn er das nahezu gleichwertige Wachposten-Set viel einfacher haben kann? Wahrscheinlich haben sich viele auch schon damit abgefunden, dass sie das Souverän-Set niemals anziehen werden, warum also dafür was riskieren? Zudem ist das Tyrannen-Set bei vielen Klassen besser und in einer 5er Gruppe ist das Risiko geringer, dass mir etwas weggewürfelt wird. Waffen bekommt man im oRVR ohnehin mit äußerst geringer Wahrscheinlichkeit, da ist die Chance in den Instanzen besser.

Mir selber gehts nicht so um die items und kann auch so meinen Spaß im RVR haben aber da ich keine fotm-klasse spiele sorge ich meist nur für den Spaß der Bomber-Gruppen.


----------



## Argell (7. Juli 2009)

tribaldoc schrieb:


> drakenwald ist ja auch ein kinderserver, genauso wie caroburg. der einzig vernüftige server ist averland und der ist unterbevölkert, weil die
> ganzen pve leute lieber "farmen".
> und seit dem "land of the dead" patch kannst das spiel vergessen.
> t4 ist tot, nur noch überzahl rush solange bis die fraktion zugang zum land der toten hat, ansonsten muß man sich als lvl30+ in den scenarien
> ...



Also ich als 32 rocke ziemlich in den Scenarioen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich weiss nicht aber vlt spielst du halt einfach zu low und unerfahren aber mir rockts =) 
für etwas gibt es ja auch die "Levelanhebe" in den Scenarien dass es einigermassen fair ist.

Der Balance Patch wird schon kommen keine Angst, es hat sich schon sehr viel Getan und wird noch sehr viel Passieren gutes sowie schlechtes.
Ich wünsche dir noch viel Spass und bevor du wieder mit Warhamer anfängst entschuldige dich bitte. *gg*

Meitschi


----------



## softcake_orange (7. Juli 2009)

Gr3xter schrieb:


> Hey ich wollte ma fragen wie Warhammer so läuft
> 
> ICh war bei der BETA dabei und habe auch im ersten Monat gespielt, doch mir verging iwie die Lust an dem Spiel.
> Jetzt sind ja sicher ein haufen Leute auf Level 40 und da mir mit wow ein bisschen lw wird wollte ich mal fragen, wie das Spiel so ist - auf Level 40 ?



Es hat sich nicht viel geändert. Neue Patches bringen neuen Ärger, Mythic schleppt mit jedem Patch neue Fehler ins Spiel. Die Performance ist nicht viel besser geworden. Die Länder der Toten sind dagegen sehr gut geworden. Trotzdem bleibt WAR ab Lv. 40 langweilig. Ich persönlich habe mich jetzt 9 Monate mit Warhammer rumgeärgert und viele neue graue Haare bekommen. Ab September bin ich weg und spiel lieber AION. 

*Ich kaufe nie wieder ein Produkt von Mythic.*


----------



## tribaldoc (7. Juli 2009)

Huds schrieb:


> Dann hast du das Spielprinzip ganz einfach nicht verstanden. Wenn du solo kills haben möchtest spiel Counterstike und selbst da bekommst du solo kaum was gepacken weil auch dies ein Teamspiel ist. Fast alle warhammerklassen sind so ausgelegt das der eine den anderen im 1on1 nicht töten kann. Geht ganz einfach nicht wenn beide gleiches equip und gleiche Erfahrung haben. Aus diesem grund kann man auch keine Duelle austragen weils es sinnlos wäre.
> 
> Warhammer ist gar kein pvp spiel nur zur info ...
> 
> Du sagst random kt, mach doch. Bei gleicher kt stärke 24 vs 24 wette ich bekommt der random kt nicht einen einzigen Tod und liegen alle im Dreck. Was das mit überzahl zutun haben soll weiss ich nicht. Hab auch keine Ahnung aus welchem Server du spielst aber im t4 leere keeps und objekte die nicht verteidigt werden sind mir total unbekannt und selbst um 5 uhr morgends in der woche nicht möglich. Da muss man schon ganz ganz grosses Glück haben oder es ist absicht, einnehmen lassen weils einer anderen Gilde gehört und selbst beanspruchen hinterher. Ansonsten redest du irgendwie von einem anderen spiel als ich sorry.



ich glaube du hast überhaupt nicht verstanden was er gesagt hat. da durch das land der toten die t4 gebiete so gut wie leer sind, weil eine fraktion zum farmen dort ist, kann die andere fraktion leere burgen/BO´s raiden. und das macht natürlich spaß. das früher ein organisierter KT gegen einen Random KT in der regel gewinnt hat ja auch keiner bestritten. doch wo trifft man die noch an? destruction has access to the land of the dead, t4 so gut wie leer. nur noch ein paar leute übrig, die am questen sind oder sich verlaufen haben, weil sie das land der toten langweilig, um nicht zu sagen zum kotzen finden, und die ordnung in dem fall mit totaler überzahl durch die gebiete rushed und alles ohne gegenwehr einnimmt. und das macht natürlich furchbar spaß.
tip. lesen - denken - verstehen


----------



## tribaldoc (7. Juli 2009)

Gr3xter schrieb:


> Also eigentlich wollte ich nur wissen, ob man mir zu dem Spiel raten kann... Jetzt ist das in einen WAR-Fanboys vs WAR-Hasser  - krieg geraten ...
> 
> Hab ja noch meinen Test-Acc und hab da noch 2-3 andere Fragen:
> 
> ...


spielprinzip nicht verstanden. du bist nicht bei wow. powerleveling bringt dir da nicht viel, und du versäumst eigendlich sehr viel, zumindest wenn man an orvr interessiert ist.
du mußt verstehen das du nicht 40lvl "levelst", sondern 120.
40 level für fähigkeiten, 80 level (rufrang) für entsprechende rüstung. wenn du anfängst schnell dein char level auf 40 zu pushen, hast du später auf lvl40
dann die möglichkeit, sehr viel zeit darin zu investieren, den rufrang nachzuleveln. glaub mir, es gibt nichts öderes in dem spiel.
da bis lvl40 der rufrang den charakterrang nicht übersteigen kann, was gerade bis lvl15 ärgerlich ist. wenn du also keine scenarien oder orvr spielst, wirst du dann wirklich spaß haben, rufrang zu farmen. den wenn du lvl 40 bist und rr 20, kannst du lange warten, um die t4 setteile tragen zu können.

das muß ein wenig parallel gehen.und das ist schon zeitweise sehr öde.


----------



## Ascían (7. Juli 2009)

Argell schrieb:


> Also ich als 32 rocke ziemlich in den Scenarioen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Keine Angst, das wird sich als Schattenkrieger noch ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Görms (7. Juli 2009)

schaut mal was ich lustiges gefunden habe: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEqDx6Uoxgg...feature=related

er spricht darüber wie in WAR sogut wie kein CC vorhanden sein wird, es nicht möglich sein wird ganze Armeen in einen stun zu versetzen etc. etc. sehr lustig das ganze.


----------



## Porthos (7. Juli 2009)

warhammer macht um längen mehr spass als wow .

bin nur wegen der rl friends zurück zu wow , wären die nicht wäre wow schon lange in die tone geflogen


----------



## (Hard) Cor(e) (7. Juli 2009)

tribaldoc schrieb:


> drakenwald ist ja auch ein kinderserver, genauso wie caroburg. der einzig vernüftige server ist averland und der ist unterbevölkert, weil die
> ganzen pve leute lieber "farmen".
> und seit dem "land of the dead" patch kannst das spiel vergessen.
> t4 ist tot, nur noch überzahl rush solange bis die fraktion zugang zum land der toten hat, ansonsten muß man sich als lvl30+ in den scenarien
> ...



also scheint deine aussage drakenwald und kinderserver irgendwie nicht zu stimmen oder?
bei uns gibts nämlich immernoch orvr scenarien usw...

aber gute idee deinen acc auf eis zu legen, schlechte laune braucht nämlich kein server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (7. Juli 2009)

Görms schrieb:


> schaut mal was ich lustiges gefunden habe: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEqDx6Uoxgg...feature=related
> 
> er spricht darüber wie in WAR sogut wie kein CC vorhanden sein wird, es nicht möglich sein wird ganze Armeen in einen stun zu versetzen etc. etc. sehr lustig das ganze.



Das Problem derzeit ist einfach nur: der immunity timer funzt nicht. Denn dann hätte man wirklich kein Problem mehr mit CC. BW macht seinen Feuerkäfig, kloppt einen Instant mit AoE raus und man ist 90sek immun gegen CC... so ist das geplant. Mit dem Balance Patch soll es allerdings langsam auch funktionieren^^ Hat mir auf jedenfall ein GM gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (7. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Das Problem derzeit ist einfach nur: der immunity timer funzt nicht. Denn dann hätte man wirklich kein Problem mehr mit CC. BW macht seinen Feuerkäfig, kloppt einen Instant mit AoE raus und man ist 90sek immun gegen CC... so ist das geplant. Mit dem Balance Patch soll es allerdings langsam auch funktionieren^^ Hat mir auf jedenfall ein GM gesagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch, *die* Immu-Timer funzen. Es gibt nur verschiedene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der BW rootet dich oder kickt dich -> "Immoveable" für 20s, d.h. immun gegen Kick oder Root

Der BW haut seinen Moral-Stun auf dich -> "Unstoppable" für 20s, d.h. immun gegen Disarm / Silence /Stun


Die verschiedenen Immunity-Timer scheinen immer wieder bei Leuten Verwirrung auszulösen.


----------



## Pymonte (7. Juli 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Doch, *die* Immu-Timer funzen. Es gibt nur verschiedene
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


#Nein, der GM bestätigte dass die Timer nicht funktionieren.

Verschiedene Timer sollen mit P1.3.1 zusammengeführt werden, Timer für Stuns und Roots funktionieren derzeit allerdings nur sporadisch, bei mir z.b. nur bei NSCs^^ aber nie bei Spielern (IB Root, danach BW Root usw ohne Immunity)


----------



## Thurgom (7. Juli 2009)

Dann hat der GM Mist geschrieben oder es ist schon lange her.

Die Timer funktionieren... nur gibt es keinen generellen CC-Timer, sondern verschiedene, wie Ascian schon gesagt hat.

Asci, komm wir gründen mal die Homepage www.WAR-CC.de mit Videos/Screens und Erklärungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (7. Juli 2009)

Thurgom schrieb:


> Dann hat der GM Mist geschrieben oder es ist schon lange her.
> 
> Die Timer funktionieren... nur gibt es keinen generellen CC-Timer, sondern verschiedene, wie Ascian schon gesagt hat.
> 
> ...


das würde aber bedeuten, dass jeder Root, Stun, Mezz etc nen eigenen CC Timer hat, sonst haut das nicht hin. Ich werd oft doppelt usw gerootet ohne immunity. Das würde das System aber ad absurdum führen, wenn BW Root != IB Root ist.

Beste Szene grad gestern wieder: BW Root, Moloch (also keine Immunity), BW Root 2... ewig rumstehen... IB Root... rumstehen... neuer BW Root...usw Ich stand vllt ne Minute nur in der Gegend. Timer haben da keien Gegriffen, einmal (nach dem 2. BW Root) hat ich sogar kurz den Timer stehen. Das hat die neuen Roots allerdings ned gestört


----------



## Ascían (7. Juli 2009)

Thurgom schrieb:


> Dann hat der GM Mist geschrieben oder es ist schon lange her.
> 
> Die Timer funktionieren... nur gibt es keinen generellen CC-Timer, sondern verschiedene, wie Ascian schon gesagt hat.
> 
> ...



Ja, du hast Recht. Es wäre mal an der Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Pymonte:

Der Immunity-Timer für Roots wird erst ausgelöst, wenn der Root bricht oder ausläuft. In der Zeit wo du drin stehst kannst du noch einmal gerootet werden.


----------



## Pymonte (7. Juli 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Ja, du hast Recht. Es wäre mal an der Zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 jup, ich Spiel das Spiel auch nicht seit gestern. Da gibt es derzeit nur 2 Probleme: Roots laufen auch sehr gerne aus ohne Timer (habs ja oben geschrieben, ich meinte übrigens schon, dass der Root gebrochen ist, bevor ich wieder gerooted wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei den Bäm AoE BWs hab ich das eigentlich als normal vorrausgesetzt, kenne sonst kaum einen der seinen eigenen Root instant wieder öffnet^^), was ärgerlich ist ist, gerade als Tank

und das 2. ist, dass auch root Ketten nicht Möglich sein sollten, bzw CC Ketten. Das haben sie bisher aber nicht gebacken bekommen.

Nicht umsonst muss ich als BO die Moloch Taktik nutzen, da ich sonst nie aus den Roots (egal ob gebrochen und rerooted oder root-Kette) komme.


----------



## Ascían (8. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> jup, ich Spiel das Spiel auch nicht seit gestern. Da gibt es derzeit nur 2 Probleme: Roots laufen auch sehr gerne aus ohne Timer (habs ja oben geschrieben, ich meinte übrigens schon, dass der Root gebrochen ist, bevor ich wieder gerooted wurde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann spiel mal gegen ne Sorc, deren Root zu gefühlten 5% bricht, wenn man Schaden bekommt, net zu 50%. Aber der CC in diesem Game ist eh übertrieben, da geb ich dir Recht. 
Alleine Covenant of Celerity vom DoK ist viel zu imba, weil Snares beispielsweise überhaupt nicht von Immunity-Timern betroffen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (8. Juli 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Dann spiel mal gegen ne Sorc, deren Root zu gefühlten 5% bricht, wenn man Schaden bekommt, net zu 50%. Aber der CC in diesem Game ist eh übertrieben, da geb ich dir Recht.
> Alleine Covenant of Celerity vom DoK ist viel zu imba, weil Snares beispielsweise überhaupt nicht von Immunity-Timern betroffen werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jop, ich erinnere mich noch an die release Zeit, wo selbst die NPCs die immunity timer bekommen haben^^


----------



## Gr3xter (9. Juli 2009)

Wie spielt sich denn Jünger d Khaine auf lvl 40 ?


----------



## 666Anubis666 (9. Juli 2009)

Gr3xter schrieb:


> Wie spielt sich denn Jünger d Khaine auf lvl 40 ?


Kommt drauf an ob du nen schadens Jüger spielst oder nen Heiler....


----------



## zadros (9. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> aber nie bei Spielern (IB Root, danach BW Root usw ohne Immunity)



bei mir klappen die wunderbar! immer wenn ich jemanden silence hat der immun da stehen egal ob der kampf grad begonnen hat oder nicht xD


----------



## Eiszy (9. Juli 2009)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Es hat sich nicht viel geändert. Neue Patches bringen neuen Ärger, Mythic schleppt mit jedem Patch neue Fehler ins Spiel. Die Performance ist nicht viel besser geworden. Die Länder der Toten sind dagegen sehr gut geworden. Trotzdem bleibt WAR ab Lv. 40 langweilig. Ich persönlich habe mich jetzt 9 Monate mit Warhammer rumgeärgert und viele neue graue Haare bekommen. Ab September bin ich weg und spiel lieber AION.



Mann was gehen mir solche Flamer (siehe Zitat) aufn Sack! 
Es hat sich sehr wohl sehr viel geändert!
Das Spiel ist meiner Meinung nach immer besser geworden!
Sehr viele Bugs wurden behoben!

@softcake_orange: Bitte hör auf WAR zu spielen bzw. hier in jedem Forum zu Flamen bzw. rumzuheulen dass Mythic dir WAR nicht nach deiner Schnauze schustert!
Bei derartigem rumgeheule und überzogenem schlechtgerede von WAR könnte ich kotzen! 
Wenn dir WAR nicht oder nicht mehr gefällt DANN LASS ES UND WARTE AUF AION!
Aber bitte geh uns nicht auf die Eier! 

P.S.: Das gilt genauso für die anderen Flamer und jene die WAR schon mehr oder minder abgehakt haben und hier das Game nur schlecht reden!

Mir macht WAR riesigen Spass, und ich bin guter Hoffnung dass es Mythic noch besser machen wird!

Klar, ich bin Optimist.... naja wir werden sehen.

PEACE


----------



## zadros (9. Juli 2009)

Eiszy schrieb:


> ...



beschwerst dich über unsachliche flames und ziehst im gleichen augenblick unsachlich über AION her ...

/fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eiszy (9. Juli 2009)

Sorry, ist geändert. War nur etwas in Rage....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (9. Juli 2009)

Eiszy schrieb:


> Mann was gehen mir solche Flamer (siehe Zitat) aufn Sack!
> 
> Aber bitte geh *uns* nicht auf die Eier!




An dieser Stelle möchte ich dir vom ganzen Herzen zu der Wahl zum offiziellen Vertreter der WAR-Com
gratulieren!

Ich kann mir sicher gut vorstellen, dass wenn man WAR nicht mehr spielt, sich trotzdem über den Stand der Dinge informieren möchte. Ab und an schreibt man auch was dazu.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

